# WoW Community lauter minidetektive?!?



## Madone (23. April 2009)

Also folgendes: 
Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.

Allerdings hab ich kein bock bis lvl 80 zu leveln und wollte mich eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel sprich Powerleveling bedienen.
Deshalb hab ich mich mal hier im Forum belesen und naja, viel gibt es dazu ja nicht, ABER
in jeden Thread zum Thema dazu im Forum muss man sowas lesen wie

"Gestern hab ich einen gesehen, erstmal GM informiert"
"Immer wenn ich welche sehe, ticket"

oder auch bei den Gold farmern:
"Wieder ein spam angebot bekommen, erstmal GM schreiben"

Kein wunder, wenn die so lange für ein Ticket brauchen, wegen dieser wichtigen Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?
Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

hat mit WoW wenig zu tun. so ist deutschland.


----------



## Lari (23. April 2009)

Natürlich meld ich Bots und so einen Mist.
Wer den Endcontent sehen will, soll sich seinen Charakter hochspielen, selbst!
Wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast ist WoW das falsche Hobby.


----------



## Tyrnaar (23. April 2009)

Dadurch nicht, nein. Sowas zu melden befriedigt nur den kleinen, gequläten Sadisten, den viele in sich tragen.
Goldfarmer sind allerdings etwas Anderes: von ihnen hat man einen Schaden in Form von Belästigung bis hin zu einem Grad, der das Lesen des Handelschats erschwert, außerdem schaltet die "Spam melden" Funktion diese Kollegen erstmal stumm.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. April 2009)

Naja kein Schaden ist relativ, du hast dann ne 80er mit T7,5 und spielst wie einer der das Spiel nich kennt, das is ne miese Sache. Ich mein du hattest ja chars, wie wärs mit Char copy und den 70er selbst auf 80 zocken.


----------



## Wiesegrim (23. April 2009)

Wir machen uns die mühe unsere Charaktere selbst  hochzuspielen.
Desweiteren entstehen bei uns durch genau solche Leute schäden, denn zu einem Großteil sind es dann genau diese Leute weswegen sich bei uns die Gruppen auflösen weil welche dabei sind die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen da sie zu wenig eigene Erfahrung gesammelt haben.
Desweiteren verweise ich zu diesem Thema nochmal auf die Blizzard AGB´s. 
Lvl 80 Content sehen auch Leute die wenig Zeit zum spielen haben, dauert eben nur länger.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Unmut über solche Spieler mehr als berechtigt (Siehe Oben).

Könnte jetzt durchaus noch mehr Einzelheiten auftragen, aber wir wollen ja auch den anderen noch eine Möglichkeit geben ihren Senf dazuzugeben.


M.f.G
Wiesegrim


----------



## Madone (23. April 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Naja kein Schaden ist relativ, du hast dann ne 80er mit T7,5 und spielst wie einer der das Spiel nich kennt, das is ne miese Sache. Ich mein du hattest ja chars, wie wärs mit Char copy und den 70er selbst auf 80 zocken.




falsche Seite...


----------



## Shadria (23. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich meld ich Bots und so einen Mist.
> Wer den Endcontent sehen will, soll sich seinen Charakter hochspielen, selbst!
> Wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast ist WoW das falsche Hobby.



absolut /sign

Wenn man keine Zeit für ein Hobby hat, dann sollte es man bleiben lassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt kommen wieder sicherlich wieder so Argumente wie "... aber ich zahl doch auch 13,- EUR im Monat... also will ich auch so SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH und mit SOWENIG AUFWAND WIE MÖGLICH einfach ALLES haben....".... Leute ihr habt einfach das Spielprinzip nicht verstanden.... der Weg ist nämlich das Ziel.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem geht leveln inzwischen eh so ultraschnell....

Obendrein finde ich es irgendwie ein wenig seltsam ANDERE Leute dafür zu bezahlen MEIN Spiel zu spielen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisko34 (23. April 2009)

Hi,

Powerleveln is so ne sache, mich störts nicht.

Aber Farmer sind echt auf meine Abschussliste, und werden auch sofort gemeldet (natürlich erst wenn es fest steht das einer ist)

Vielleicht mit CharAnpassung von Blizz erst auf andere Seite wechseln und dann transfer
(ist nur ein vorschlag weiß aber nicht ob man alli in hordler umwandeln kann oder anderst rum).

Gruß Lisko


----------



## Daromi (23. April 2009)

Mit "kleinkariert" hat das nur sehr wenig zu tun. Der Hauptgrund liegt einfach darin, dass Sachen wie Powerleveling etc. verboten sind.
Einfach mal die ToU durchlesen, sollte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?



Wenn Du nicht genug Zeit zum leveln hast dann hast Du erst recht keine Zeit für Instanzen / Raiden. So viel ist sicher.
Wenn Du keine zeit hast für das Speil brauchst Du es auch nicht zu spielen.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?
> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.


Andere Frage:
Meldest du, wenn du siehst dass jemand etwas klaut, was du als ehrlicher Bürger bezahlen musst?
Meldest du, wenn jemand falsch parkt und dir damit einen Behindertenparkplatz wegnimmt?

Ich find es ganz und gar nicht klein-kariert, etwas zu melden was unfair ist und mich stört.


----------



## Kovacs (23. April 2009)

seh ich genauso. wer wow so zu spielt wie counter strike, also einloggen, equippen, loslegen, hat absolut das falsche spiel gewählt. und dies hat nicht mal was mit denunziantentum zu tun. hier wird das grundlegende spielprinzip eines rollenspiels/adventurespiels ausgehebelt. wenn du nur lust hast aufs endgame (vermute auch mal geht dir eh nur um pvp) dann falsches spiel. wow != counterstrike fantasy edition.
und ferner nervt michts mehr als bots und goldfarmer. und abgesehen davon ... die max. 3 tage von 70 auf 80 .... wer das nicht hinbekommt .... spielt egoshooter, tummelt euch nicht in einem online rollenspiel.


----------



## Cronnos1 (23. April 2009)

Außerdem lernt man seinen char spielen von 1-80. hatte schon oft typen inner gruppe die sich den char gekauft haben, man hat es dann auch gemerkt beim zocken. die käufer haben einfach nicht die erfahrung mit der klasse


----------



## Madone (23. April 2009)

Daromi schrieb:


> Mit "kleinkariert" hat das nur sehr wenig zu tun. Der Hauptgrund liegt einfach darin, dass Sachen wie Powerleveling etc. verboten sind.
> Einfach mal die ToU durchlesen, sollte helfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -
Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man mit jemanden spielt der keine Ahnung hat vom Spiel, aber das kann genausogut  einfach ein talentfreier spieler sein, der seinen Char selbst
hochgezockt hat.

Die Grundlage auf die ihr hier die Leute verurteilt, sind doch größtenteils nur Vermutungen.

Es ist diese typische Rentner "Ich sorg in meinem Staat für recht und Ordnung bis ins kleinste Detail Moral"


----------



## Technocrat (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich kein bock bis lvl 80 zu leveln und wollte mich eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel sprich Powerleveling bedienen.



Ich melde Dich nicht einem GM weil ich Dich ärgern will, sonder weil ICH MICH NICHT ärgern will: Vögel wie Dich, die ihre Klasse nämlich nicht mal spielen können weil sie jemand anderes gelevelt hat sind nämlich in jedem Raid und jedem BG sowie den gesamten Chats ein extremer Störfaktor. Aber da man den durch ein einfaches Ticket präventiv verhindern kann - warum nicht melden?


----------



## Gron83 (23. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich meld ich Bots und so einen Mist.
> Wer den Endcontent sehen will, soll sich seinen Charakter hochspielen, selbst!
> Wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast ist WoW das falsche Hobby.


So ist es.

Auch mit wenig Zeit kann man vorankommen, eben nur etwas langsamer und später als andere. 
Aber das sollte einem dabei egal sein. Mit "nicht gönnen" hat sowas nichts zu tun.


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. April 2009)

Naja, mit dem Schaden ist so´ne Sache... es entsteht sicher keiner bei denen, die an dem kleinen Powerleveler vorbeirennen, aber Du unterstützt damit natürlich den Powerlevel-Goldsell-Dienst (ist eh alles dieselbe Bande) und solange die immer wieder einen Blöden finden den sie "bedienen" können wird man denen nie den Saft abdrehen können.
Also wenn Du den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen willst ist das dein Ding. Wenn allerdings mal wieder irgendwelche Goldseller die Allgemeinen- und Handelschannel vollspamen hast DU kein Recht dich drüber aufzuregen. Die sind nur auf der Suche nach Spielern wie DIR.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastry (23. April 2009)

Tyrnaar schrieb:


> Dadurch nicht, nein. Sowas zu melden befriedigt nur den kleinen, gequläten Sadisten, den viele in sich tragen.



einmal das!

Und viele verspüren auch einfach Neid, weil sie in Wirklichkeit selbst keinen Bock hatten einen hochzuspielen, aber zu pleite waren. Gibts leider tatsächlich.

Aber im Sinne von WOW isses tatsächlich nicht, nen fertigen Char zu erstellen. =)

Aber mir isses latte, es gibt die Möglichkeit, es gibt die Nachfrage, folglich sollen sie es tun. Würde wegen sonem Unsinn nicht mein, oder die Zeit des Gamemasters in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich meld ich Bots und so einen Mist.
> Wer den Endcontent sehen will, soll sich seinen Charakter hochspielen, selbst!
> Wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast ist WoW das falsche Hobby.



Ich melde auch alles verdaächtige.

Und leiber TE selbst wenn es erlaubt wäre damit benachteiligst du alle die nicht das geld dazu haben. Und Leute die meinen inGame muss ich mir nichts selber erarbeiten find ich fürn arsch.
Für mich ist das einfach nur durch leechen, obs beim lvln oder inis ist.


----------



## Taishan (23. April 2009)

Vor allem kann man sich doch mit einem Cahr, der von anderen gelevelt wurde irgendwie überhaupt nicht identifiziern...
Ich meine ich z.B denke sehr gerne an die Zeiten zurück, als ich meine Chars hochgelevelt hab, an die Dinge die man so erlebt hat, an Leute die man kennengelernt hat und zu denen man noch heute zum Teil nen guten Draht hat usw...

Meine "Kleenen" sind mir über die Zeit irgendwie ans Herz gewachen xD


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -


Würde mich stark wundern, wenn es eine Straftat wäre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber auch wurscht, weil der Vergleich so sehr hinkt, daß er sich nicht fortbewegen kann.
"Bei rot über die Ampel gehen" wäre wohl eher mit der Situation zu vergleichen, daß man in einer random-Gruppe ist und bei irgendeinem Boss ein Vorgehen gewählt wird, das die Designer so nicht im Sinn hatten.
Da melde ich die anderen mit Sicherheit auch nicht.

Powerleveling, Acckauf und Goldkauf sind einfach ein anderes Kaliber.
Eher vergleichbar mit "Mit 70 durch die verkehrsberuhigte Zone düsen, weil man's eilig hat" oder "Mit dem Auto bei knallrot und Vollgas über die Ampel".

Davon ab: Für das Powerleveling mußt Du einer unseriösen Firma Deine Accdaten geben....


----------



## Angelsilver (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...



Wo bleibt den da der Reiz vom spiel ?

Und dann vielleicht noch stolz sein  , darauf nichts selbst erreicht zu haben und dannn auf lvl 80 

in nem Schlachtzug oder Hc-Ini keinen plan von irgendwas haben .

Sich selber was zu erarbeiten , sachen entdecken , es gibt so viele schöne gebiete und Q-Reihen in Wotlk ,

aber  mit  Powerleveling wird dir das eher verborgen bleiben und is übrigens auch nicht umsonst .

Und wie schon von einigen erwähnt dann mußt dir halt ein Hobby suchen für das du ausreichend zeit hast -

eigentlich ganz einfach .


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Was die Goldseller angeht sehe ich es auch so, dass von ihnen durchaus ein gewissen Schadenspotenzial ausgeht.
angefangen beim wegfarmen der Mobs über den Spam im Chat bis zum Einfluss auf die Preise im AH.

die die sich auf 80 leveln lassen hab ich noch nie gemeldet...aber ich findes es ehrlich gesagt schon dreißt, dass du das hochlevelnlassen hier so selbstverständlich hinstellst. 99% Aller WoW Spieler haben es geschafft einen Char ohne Illegale Mittel hochzuziehen...und spaß hat es ihnen auch nicht immer gemacht...meistens aber nicht immer.
Und dann kommen diese (verzeihung) faulen Säcke die meinen die hätten das nicht nötig und nehmen lieber den bequemen Weg. 
Schaden können die auf Level 80 hochgezogenen allerdings wirklich keinem...auch wenn immerwieder gerne behauptet wird, die hätten dann nen charakter auf 80 und hätten keine Ahnung wie der zu spielen ist muss ich leider sagen, das 2-3 Tage durchaus ausreichen um die Spielweise eines Charakter zu verstehen. Die nötige Erfahrung holt man sich dann eben aus Foren wie diesem hier.

Mfg Del


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Meldest du, wenn du siehst dass jemand etwas klaut, was du als ehrlicher Bürger bezahlen musst?
> Meldest du, wenn jemand falsch parkt und dir damit einen Behindertenparkplatz wegnimmt?
> 
> Ich find es ganz und gar nicht klein-kariert, etwas zu melden was unfair ist und mich stört.



ich klau dann gleich mit bzw schrei "dieb dieb dieb" und springe gleichzeitig mit meinen Waren davon!
Ja scheiss Parkplatz dabei hab ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben die Plakette zu fälschen um selbst wie n behinderter überall parken zu dürfen verdammt!

Ja klein kariert aber das sind die meissten Deutschen ja eh ^^

Macht weiter lang lebe Betrug und Co. du hast Geld über und bist bereit es für sowas auszugeben? mach es! Was kost von 70 auf 80? 100 euro? Die verdien ich mir an einem Tag, wie lang brauch ich von 70-80? 2 1-2 Wochen wenn ich urlaub nehmen würde! Was mach ich? Jo ich zahle denn wennder ehrliche Spieler levelt verdien ich kohle und mach Party und denk mir ach ja übermorgen ist der und der auf lvl 80 wie nett und so unkompliziert hahahaha


----------



## Angelsilver (23. April 2009)

Ja nur wenn sie sich schon keine Zeit fürs selber lvln nehmen ,werden sich solche spieler auch keine zeit nehmen mal ein  paar guides und Foren durchzustöbern und haben erst keinen plan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amadox (23. April 2009)

naja... das argument mit dem "dann seid ihr 80 aber habt dennoch keinen plan vom spiel" ist nur bedingt gültig meiner Meinung nach - erstens kennt der OP das Spiel ja bereits und hat seine Erfahrungen damit, zweitens: ich bin nicht der Meinung bin, dass ein neuer Spieler auf seinem Weg von 1-80 lernt, seine Klasse perfekt zu beherrschen. Die alten Spieler die erst auf 60, dann auf 70 jeweils nen Stopp einlegen mussten weils ned weiter ging, die sich dann mit Instanzen und Raids beschäftigten mussten - die natürlich schon. Aber fürs pure Leveln von 1-80 braucht man keinen Perfektionismus, man muss nicht das letzte aus sich rausholen, weils immer relativ einfach geht, und man ohne sich groß mit seiner Klasse zu beschäftigen durchkommt. Das Tüfteln, das Forschen, das Kennenlernen kommt heute meiner Meinung nach auf 80 erst, und auch das Ausrüstung perfektioniert lohnt vorher ja gar nicht, man kann bis 80 also gar nicht so Recht ans Limit gehen.

Um diese Weisheit mit einem Beispiel zu hinterlegen: Ich hab zwar zu Vanilla-Zeiten angefangen, hab aber bei Level 33 schon aufgehört. Während BC, kurz vor WotLK hab ich erneut angefangen, war als WotLK rauskam ca Level 50 - also hab ich sowohl die Classic-Ini/Raidphase verpasst, als auch die entsprechende Phase im BC, und hab direkt weiter gelevelt bis 80, wo ich erst vor wenigen Tagen angekommen bin. Ich hatte dabei nie wirkliche Probleme beim Leveln, kam gut voran. Erst als ich mich jetz nach 80 mit Guides, Klassenforen und dergleichen anfing zu beschäftigen, hab ich erkannt, wie wenig Dunst ich von meiner Klasse eigentlich hab, und wie viel schneller ich hätte vorankommen können, wieviel mehr Dmg ich hätt machen können, etc.. 

Daher spricht meiner Meinung nach auch nichts dagegen, sich bis 80 leveln zu lassen (aber keinen Schritt weiter, kein Ausrüstung kaufen, kein Reputation farmen, oder dergleichen)

Was das Gold farmen/kaufen/... angeht: Die Methoden der Chinafarmer befinde ich nicht für gut, den Service ansich, Gold für Geld kaufen zu können, finde ich aber sehr gut, in Hinsicht auf stark berufstätige Menschen wie mich, die einfach nicht die Zeit haben rund um die Uhr zu spielen, die sich selbst schwer tun auch nur 1 Stunde am Tag zu spielen, dennoch aber auch gern ihren Spaß hätten. Würde Blizzard diesen Service selbst anbieten (und damit auch den Schaden kontrollieren/relativieren der damit angerichtet wird - da es dann kein Gespamme mehr gäbe, das Gold nicht aus geklauten oder ausgeräumten Accounts stammt, etc..), ich würde diesen Service nutzen. Ich bin mir allerdings sicher, dass das mit WoW nie geschehen wird. Genauso sicher bin ich mir aber auch, dass sie genau das mit ihrem neuen MMO machen werden, denn sie sehen ja, dass die Nachfrage besteht, und das die Chinafarmerfirmen sicher ned schlecht verdienen dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pvenohr (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hat mit WoW wenig zu tun. so ist deutschland.



Oh Gott, Bots und Powerleveler werden natürlich nur in Deutschland gemeldet. Benutze er doch beim nächsten mal sein Gehirn bevor er was schreibt.

Es ist ganz einfach, Blizzard duldet es nicht und ehrliche Spieler auch nicht, Punkt.


----------



## Muahdib (23. April 2009)

Definitiv ist es doch blödsinn zu sagen ich will den Endcontent sehen ( level 80 und Raiden ) 
was sicher 10 Stunden in der Woche in Anspruch nimmt ... und dann keine Zeit hat den
Char auch selber zu leveln und damit auch die Talente und Fähigkeiten gut können .

Somit blöde Ausrede ... entweder man spielt richtig oder man lässts ... halbe Sachen kann
man wo anders machen .


----------



## Najtan (23. April 2009)

sehe das auch so!
wenn jemand zu faul seinen char hochzulvln dann soll er sich das von einem anderm Powerlvler machen lassen das is mir schnuppe!

doch wenn ich selber etwas farme beispiel "relikte von uldaur" etc. und ich sehe eine bot der ohne schaden zu bekommen die dinger killt nach der reihe! dann meld ich das weil es ist ein nachteil und das nicht nur für mich! 

mfg


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

pvenohr schrieb:


> ... und ehrliche Spieler auch nicht, Punkt.



bin ehrlicher spieler und dulde es. und nun?



Najtan schrieb:


> doch wenn ich selber etwas farme beispiel "relikte von uldaur" etc. und ich sehe eine bot der ohne schaden zu bekommen die dinger killt nach der reihe! dann meld ich das weil es ist ein nachteil und das nicht nur für mich!



welchen schaden hast du denn? ob der bot die dinger killt oder ein spieler hat doch keine auswirkung auf dein spiel. und ob er sich für den ruf n item holt oder die dinger für gold vertickt kann dir doch auch egal sein.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bin ehrlicher spieler und dulde es. und nun?


Nun haben wir eine paradoxe Situation, es wird ein Dimensionsriss entstehen und uns alle samt dem Rest des Universums verschlingen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ehrlicher Spieler muß man sicherlich nicht alles und jeden melden, aber man muß auch nicht alles gutheissen, das man nicht meldet.


----------



## Celdur (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?



Ich selbst spiele auch nur max. 3 Stunden abends und habs bequem auf 80 geschafft.



Madone schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



Der Schaden wurde ja schon erläutert.



Madone schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -


Es ist keine Straftat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst stünde bei jedem 5. Bürger im Führungszeugnis er wäre vorbestraft.

Bei der roten Ampel gefährdest Du nur Dich selbst,
wenn man zu doof zum tanken oder heilen ist, chaospulls startet oder sich einfach nur mitschleifen lässt weil man zu wenig Schaden macht, verdirbt man mehr Leuten als nur sich selbst den Spaß am Spiel.

Wenn Du Deinen Char hoch leveln lässt und Ihn dann spielen kannst wäre das für mich kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vor allem da es ja eh verboten ist und man gepackt wird: Selber Schuld



Madone schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man mit jemanden spielt der keine Ahnung hat vom Spiel, aber das kann genausogut  einfach ein talentfreier spieler sein, der seinen Char selbst hochgezockt hat.


Klar, kann vorkommen. Aber wir reden hier von der anderen Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn jemand talentfrei ist kann man das nicht ändern, wenn jemand seinen char kauft, dann schon eher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Madone schrieb:


> Die Grundlage auf die ihr hier die Leute verurteilt, sind doch größtenteils nur Vermutungen



Diese Aussage von Dir ist auch nur eine Vermutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selber kann es aus Erfahrung sagen. Hatte mal bei einem Freund den Schami gespielt und es hat erst mal ne Weile gedauert um damit zurecht zu kommen.

Auch haben einige Leute aus meiner Kontaktliste ihre Chars verkauft, als ich per Zufall wieder mit denen in einer Gruppe war kahmen dann Kommentare wie "sorry ich spiel noch nicht so lange". Dabei dachte ich mir den kenne doch schon seit 2 Jahren. ^^


Außerdem fördert jeder Goldkäufer o.ä. Kinderarbeit. Findest Du damit schadest Du niemandem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich selbst melde nur Goldspammer, die gehen mir auf die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Powerleveling melde ich nicht. Das ist mir Wumpe.

Dass man weniger Zeit hat find ich wäre schon nen Grund seinen char powerleveln zu lassen. Allerdings würde ich sagen wenig Zeit wäre so eine Stunde pro Tag.
Da Du Raiden gehen möchtest, was so ab 3 Stunden anfängt verstehe ich Dein Argument nicht, dass Du wenig Zeit hättest.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich *kein bock* bis lvl 80 zu leveln und wollte mich *eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel *sprich Powerleveling bedienen.
> Deshalb hab ich mich mal hier im Forum belesen und naja, viel gibt es dazu ja nicht, ABER
> in jeden Thread zum Thema dazu im Forum muss man sowas lesen wie
> 
> ...



kein bock -> Faulheit?

eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel -> du nimmst die Gefahr der Strafe (gemeldet werden sowie Accountstrafe ja billigend in kauf)

Kein wunder, wenn die so lange für ein Ticket brauchen, wegen dieser wichtigen Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Stimmt! Viel wichtiger wären die 125.000 Tickets die geschrieben werden weil die Leute zu faul sind erstmal die Addons auszuschalten um dann festzustellen: hey das lag ja am Addon!

WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, -> ich kann nicht für die Community sprechen, sondern nur für mich aber ja ich bins!^^

Denn wenn alle darüber hinwegsehen bürgert es sich ein! Hey? Wer levelt schon noch selbst? Ist ja normal das sich jeder einen E-BayAccount holt oder nen Powerlevelling-Service nutzt. Und Gold holt man sowieso vom Chinafarmer! 

Am Ende macht das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr weil man nur noch Leute trifft die mit virtuellen Zeug protzen aber nichtmal wissen was ein "FirstTarget" ist! Die Preise im AH sind überdimensional hoch weil jeder der es sich leisten kann, sowieso beim Chinafarmer kauft.

Dann betrifft es auch wieder die Community! Diese Regeln wurden nicht aufgestellt um wen zu ärgern. Sondern um gewisse Dinge einzugrenzen! 

Ich würde dich melden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## durri (23. April 2009)

Mal eine etwas andere Antwort:

Kauf dir für das Geld lieber so nen Leveling Guide, wo alles schön erklärt wird. Da haste wenigstens alles selbst gemacht und dürfte auch recht flott gehen.
Hab zwar direkt noch keinen gesehen bzw. gelesen, aber ich denke von 70-80 ist das die kostengünstigere Variante, denn diese 10 Lvl gehen eigentlich relativ schnell,
da Leveln allgemein einfacher denn je geworden ist.

Offtopic:

Und heult net rum, wenn andere irgendwas "Strafbares" machen und damit besser leben als ihr. Purer Neid, weil ihr scheinbar net das Gleiche machen könnt.


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (23. April 2009)

Wenn du schon nen char auf 60 bzw. 70 hast mach dir doch nen dk auf den server deines freudes. ich weiß viele haben was gegn dk´s, ich auch qaber nur gegen die die ihn nicht spielen können.


----------



## Palatinus (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> ...kein bock bis lvl 80 zu leveln und wollte mich eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel sprich Powerleveling bedienen.
> ...ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert...


Nicht nur das du die Kühnheit besitzt dein Tun und Handeln hier ins Forum zu posten was zu 98% der User zu wider ist, nein auch noch die Frechheit dir raus zu nehmen das die Community "Kleinkariert" ist weil solche wie du, um´s mit Technocrats Worten treffend zu Sagen


Technocrat schrieb:


> ...Vögel wie Dich, die ihre Klasse nämlich nicht mal spielen können weil sie jemand anderes gelevelt hat sind nämlich in jedem Raid und jedem BG sowie den gesamten Chats ein extremer Störfaktor. Aber da man den durch ein einfaches Ticket präventiv verhindern kann - warum nicht melden?


Desweiteren wüsste ich jetzt nicht warum das witzig sein sollte.


Madone schrieb:


> Kein wunder, wenn die so lange für ein Ticket brauchen, wegen dieser wichtigen Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/vote for close


----------



## Lorbas (23. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe die Aufregung hier auch nicht.

Wie es scheint, will der TE doch einfach nur mit seinem Freund zusammenspielen und darauf nicht erst Wochenlang warten müssen.
Ich denke er ist auch nicht alleine mit der Meinung, dass das hochlvln einfach nur stubides Monsterkloppen ohne jede Herausforderung ist und spätestens beim 3. Char ziemlich langweilig ist. Nebenbei, ich finds lächerlich, dass sich hier manche Leute herausnehmen, anderen zu sagen, was sie zu spielen haben und was nicht.

Ich selbst hatte mal das gleiche Problem, ich habe einen Hordechar gehabt, 2 Freunde einen Allichar. Wir habens nie geschafft, zusammen den 70er Content (war zu BC Zeiten) zu spielen, einfach nur weil keiner Lust hatte, einen Char auf dem Server des anderen hochzuziehen. Versucht haben wirs mehrmals, aber irgendwann wars einfach immer verlockender wieder mit dem Main zu spielen, weil es da einfach viel mehr Spaß gemacht hat.

In solchen Fällen hätte ich wirklichen kein Problem damit, wenn Leute diese Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nähmen. Wo es mich allerdings schon stört, ist wenn Anfänger sich gleich in Richtung 80 pushen lassen oder wenn man sich auch noch equippen lässt. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht das gleiche.

Dumm nur, dass man solche Unterschiede nicht erkennen kann...


----------



## Dread01 (23. April 2009)

Warum transt du denn nicht einen oder beide deiner Chars ?
Ansonsten ist es meiner Meinung nach so:

- Schüler haben (viel) Zeit aber wenig Geld = selbst viel machen.
- Arbeitnehmer haben nicht so viel Zeit aber dafür Geld = können vieles machen lassen.

Solange am Ende die gleich Qualität bei rauskommt ist es egal.
Ist dem nicht so, wird sich der (miese) Spieler eh selbst aussortieren da er nciht (mehr) mitgenommen werden wird.


----------



## Ötzalan (23. April 2009)

Hallo ihr alle.

Folgendes Szenario: Dein Kumpel zockt mit dir schon ewig WoW. Er hat dich beim Leveln deines Priesters ständig fluchen gehört, wie bescheiden er zu leveln ist und etc. Er möchte selbst nen Priester haben, weil er haben wollen soll wonach ihm um Himmelswillen der Sinn steht. Er etnscheidet sich zum Levelservice mit all seinen Risiken und was weiss ich. Meldest du Ihn weil du es aus erster Hand weisst? Meldest du Ihn nicht, weils dein Kumpel ist? Wo fängt eigentlich Doppelmoral an? Beendest du die Freundschaft wegen sowas?

Ich melde keine Levelbots, weil ich meinen Kumpel genausowenig gemeldet hab. Goldfarmer sind mir eigentlich auch Lachs. Mich kratzt es einfach nicht was andere mit Ihrem Geld anfangen... es geht mich zum Teufel nichts an. Kann er seinen Char nicht spielen, lernt er es eben oder lässt sich nen anderen hochleveln den er dann besser beherrscht. Blos weil ich jede KLasse mal gelevelt hab (Tatsache und sogar ohne Service) spiele ich mehr als die Hälfte der Klassen trotzdem unter aller Sau... und den Rest unterdurchschnittlich. 

Solang mein Kumpel nicht eure Accounts hackt (schreibt man das so?) hab ich keinen Stress mit Serviceangeboten.

Is meine Ansicht und ich versuche die anderen Ansichten zu verstehen... aber ein bisl krass finde ich dieses ewige abwiegeln und verteufeln schon.

Allen noch einen schönen Tag =)


----------



## Deathknight3 (23. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Natürlich meld ich Bots und so einen Mist.
> Wer den Endcontent sehen will, soll sich seinen Charakter hochspielen, selbst!
> Wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast ist WoW das falsche Hobby.



/sign


----------



## Berufsquerulant (23. April 2009)

Ich hab gar kein Problem mit solchen Leuten. Ich kann mich ruhigen Gewissens hinstellen und solche Spieler gut und gerne mal 1 bis 2 Stunden nett im PvP beharken. Und selbst Powerleveler haben irgendwann keine Lust mehr, wenn sie ständig im Fear durch die Mobgruppen rennen.

Ich melde sowas nicht, weil mir das zu anstrengend ist. Aber es gibt immer Mittel und Wege, solchen Menschen den Spaß und vor Allem das Leveln zu verderben. Und das sogar im Rahmen der Regeln...

Komischer Weise besitzen diese dann auch noch die Frechheit, sich selbst beim GM zu beschweren. 

[Ironie]
Kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich bei meinen regelwidrigen Handlungen von einem anderen Spieler beeinträchtigt werde.
[/Ironie]

Wer hier kleinkariert ist, sollte daher wohl noch geklärt werden...


----------



## Zomgolololadin (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mich interessiert's erst, wenn Du Dein Geld für irgendwas ausgibst, was mich beeinträchtigt.



Wo beeinträchtige ich durch powerlvl service deinen Spielspass? Gold kann ich ja noch verstehen wegen der ingame Wirtschaft aber lvl arbeit?
Btw ich hab nirgends gesagt ich würde sowas machen aber hätte ich weniger Zeit als ich im moment habe , dann hätt ih keine scheu, das ist was ich damit eigentlichausdrücken wollte, bin heut auch etwas sauer.


----------



## Synni (23. April 2009)

Zunächst einmal denke ich, dass der TE mit diesem Post nur ein wenig provozieren wollte, denn mit welchem Informationsgehalt rechnet man denn bitte wenn man in so einem Forum solch eine Frage stellt?
Da er ja 2 höherlevlige Chars hat kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass er zumindest ein gewisses Grundverständnis von Charbeherrschung hat (weiß was Skills sind, dreht sich vielleicht sogar mit der Maus, macht nicht nur Autohits, solche Sachen ^^). Von daher kann ich nichts verwerfliches daran finden sich leveln zu lassen. 
Btw: Unsere Gildenleiterin lässt sich auch mit jedem neuen Add On leveln weil ihr Questen ein Graus ist. Unsere Gilde ist Sever 2nd. Und das nicht zuletzt durch sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist nämlich ganz einfach so das ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch sehr sehr schnell durchschaut wie er seinen Char recht effektiv und anständig spielen kann. WoW ist im Grunde sehr simpel was Charakterbeherrschung angeht. Ich rede hier nicht von Perfektionismus ! Das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte, seinen Char wirklich PERFEKT zu beherrschen. Aber ihn zumindest so zu spielen das man nicht ''stört'' ... gib mir irgendeinen Char, nach einer halben Stunde üben an Mobs mach ich dir das. Einfach Skills durchlesen, Rota aufbauen - fertig.

Wenn man nun aber dumm UND reich ist, sprich es sich leisten kann sich leveln zu lassen, dann können diese Bobs ganz schnell ein Graus werden, da geb ich dir recht @ Technocrat. Hab ich auch in meiner Gilde am eigenen Leib erfahren müssen. Perfekt ausgerüsteter Char hat sich beworben (war noch zu BC Zeiten), wir ihn natürlich aufgenommen - plötzlich hat der 0 Movement, 0 Skill und bietet auf Items mit denen er nichts anfangen kann. Noch dazu bietet er obwohl er gar keine DKP hatte. Offensichtlich jemand, der noch nie in einer Raidgilde war sondern den Char entweder gekauft hat oder ihn sich für Geld equippen lassen hat. Der war dann auch 2 Tage später wieder draußen, doch dafür mussten wir zunächst andere vielversprechende Bewerber ablehnen.

@ TE: Mach es doch einfach und frag nicht so, sorry, dämlich. Achte nur darauf das du die Klasse auch halbwegs spielen kannst bevor du dich in Inis oder Raids wagst.

Ach und @ TECHNOCRAT: Du bist doch der aus dem CB Forum oder? Der Asteroid Miner in EvE Online ! Der der in jedem Thread über WoW sein heißgeliebtes Spiel mit Herzblut verteidigt ! Der Gildenmeister ! Genau der oder?


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Folgendes Szenario: Dein Kumpel zockt mit dir schon ewig WoW. Er hat dich beim Leveln deines Priesters ständig fluchen gehört, wie bescheiden er zu leveln ist und etc. Er möchte selbst nen Priester haben, weil er haben wollen soll wonach ihm um Himmelswillen der Sinn steht. Er etnscheidet sich zum Levelservice mit all seinen Risiken und was weiss ich. Meldest du Ihn weil du es aus erster Hand weisst? Meldest du Ihn nicht, weils dein Kumpel ist? Wo fängt eigentlich Doppelmoral an? Beendest du die Freundschaft wegen sowas?



Dann sollte dein kollege seine Klasse überdenken. Einen Priest kann man genausogut lvln wie alle anderen deshalb hat jede klasse auch einen DMG tree.
Und wenn er mein er müsste holy lvln um in instanzen zu heilen hat er einfach nicht verstanden....


----------



## Zangor (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



Den Schaden haben spätestens dann die Leute, die mit Dir im Raid stecken und Du total überfordert mit Deinem Char bist. Du Dich mit den Skills nicht auskennst und nicht weisst was Deine Aufgabe ist.

Außerdem sollte wer 80er Content sehen will, auch den Content von 1-79 gesehen haben, die Programmierer haben sich damit furchtbar viel Mühe gegeben. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir ein anderes Spiel suchen, wo Du erst gar nicht leveln brauchst. Dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht mit uns kleinkarierten WoWlern abgeben.


----------



## glurack (23. April 2009)

Schon hier zu schreiben...finde ick den Hammer schelcht hin..ist ja als würde ick im chat von der Polizei fragen ob ick nicht drogen verkaufen kann weil es gut Geld bringt....also ick hoffe für dich das du es nicht machst weil sowas echt grauenhaft...ist wenn dann einer in T7.5mit 1kdps rumeiert...Also spiele du mal Lieber Hello Kitty der lustige Inselspass und alles ist schick aber kein WoW..und ausserdem hast du nen level 70char..haste den auch gekauft?? weil dauert ja mal länger auf 70 zu zocken als von 70 auf 80..also so leute wie du müsste Blizz sofort sperren für immer echt Grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Schon hier zu schreiben...finde ick den Hammer schelcht hin..ist ja als würde ick im chat von der Polizei fragen ob ick nicht drogen verkaufen kann weil es gut Geld bringt....also ick hoffe für dich das du es nicht machst weil sowas echt grauenhaft...ist wenn dann einer in T7.5mit 1kdps rumeiert...Also spiele du mal Lieber Hello Kitty der lustige Inselspass und alles ist schick aber kein WoW..und ausserdem hast du nen level 70char..haste den auch gekauft?? weil dauert ja mal länger auf 70 zu zocken als von 70 auf 80..also so leute wie du müsste Blizz sofort sperren für immer echt Grausam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Zumal man heute sogar schneller von 1-80lvlel als damals von 1-60


----------



## tp_ (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich, und es ist nur eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


Dieses Rentnerargument ist einfach nur billig - aber davon mal ab, überlege Dir was Du für den Dienst bezahlst, wie viel Zeit es braucht von 1-80 und dann überlege Dir wer für so wenig Kohle arbeiten kann, oder besser muss und ob das für Dich okay ist, für mich wäre es da nicht.

Und bitte, verschone uns mit einem Thread in 2 Wochen wo Du uns dann erzählst das man Deinen Acc gehackt hat ...


----------



## nexus22 (23. April 2009)

jeder könnte  sich dann die AGB von blizz biegen wie es ihm grade passt.

Ein bischen Powerleven hier , da ein wenig exploiden ,  so einen bot laufen lassen eh nur 20 std die woche, ein wenig gold kaufen usw. usw.  so richtet sich es dann jeder wie er es braucht.

Wer sich nicht an Regeln halten kann/ will , muss damit rechen  das er wenn er erwischt wird  dafür auch dann zur Verantwortung gezogen wird.
 btw. 
Und nein glaubt mir nach fast 30 Jahren Aufenthalt  in verschiedenen Kontinenten auf dieser Welt , kann ich euch sagen das ist nicht nur in DE so.   Ach ja bin kein Deutscher , aber kann nur sagen ,mache  wissen wohl  gar nicht wie gut sie es in De haben .


----------



## szene333 (23. April 2009)

Also mir persönlich ist es relativ egal, wenn jemand so einen Dienst in Anspruch nimmt, da ich nie mit randoms raide. Aber es ist natürlich schon ein Nachteil, wenn man seine Klasse nicht selbst gelevelt hat. Und ich würde mich auch aufregen, mit so jemanden in einer Gruppe zu sein, der seine Klasse nicht einigermaßen beherrscht. Mir hat das Leveln meines Schurken damals Spass gemacht. Aber nochmal einen Twink auf 80 zu bringen hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr. Deshalb kann ich den Gedanken des TE schon nachvollziehen, da er ja schon 2 hochlevelige Chars hat.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. April 2009)

punkt A. du hast hui hui hui einen char auf 60 und einen auf 70 ... öhm es gibt so viele Questinhalte von dennen ich einfach mal behaupte das du sie nicht kennst. und es wurden auch neue Questgebiete hinzugefügt also erzähl mir nicht das leveln langweilig wäre

ich hab jetzt 9 chars über 60 ganz einfach weil das leveln mir persönlich sehr viel spass macht und weil ich es gerne sehe wie einer meiner Avatare immer mächtiger und stärker wird. die Neuen fähigkeiten, wie man sie kombinieren kann, wie man viel aus einem Char herausholt. das sind die Dinge die ich an meinen Avataren mag. 

und anscheinend hast du dahingehend wenig erfahrung aber 

einen Spieler der seinen Char frisch gekauft hat ... den erkennt man in den meisten fällen 10 km gegen den Wind.

Ein Jäger der Ablenkenden Schuss macht um dmg zu machen (is n Schuss der die Aggro des Mobs auf den Jäger lenkt)
Ein Magier der im Bossfight gegen einen Mob die ganze Zeit Blizzard macht 
Ein Krieger-Tank der mit zwei Einhändern in Deff-Skillung mit Deff-Klamotten kämpft mit der Erklärung das es gut aussehen würde. Schild hat er auf die Bank gelegt.
Ein Priester der mit Holy Nova versucht eine Instanz zu heilen 

das sind alles erwiesene Beispiele das Leute die sich nen Char im Winterschlussverkauf bei Ebay ersteigert haben ihre Klasse in keinster Art und Weise verstanden haben.

Warum ich das weiss.... Weil ich se gefragt habe und nachdem ich mich in meiner Frage ziemlich neutral gehalten habe bekam ich auch die ehrliche Antwort. (ich glaub mal freiwillig würde es sowieso keiner behaupten.)

Und wenn man dann mit solchen Leuten in eine Instanz geht und für die seit Wotlk modern gewordenen "Halb-Stunden-Instanzen" auf einmal zwei stunden braucht mit X wipes kann ich jeden verstehen der solche wie Dich einfach beim GM melden. Weil der Otto-Normal-Spieler kann nix dafür das euresgleichen einfach zu Faul ist. 

Ich hab mal auf ner Lan den Krieger eines Kumpels ausprobiert um zu erfahren ob mir die Klasse spass machen könnte. 

Naja ich hab mich mit lvl 70 durch die Wälder von Terrokar gewiped bis mir die Lust vergangen ist. Ganz einfach ... weil ich nicht wußte was man wann wo wie am besten einsetzt. Fear hört sich lustig an ... kann aber auch andere mobs pullen... Charge hört sich lustig an ... nur wenn man an anderen Mob-gruppen vorbeicharged werden die mit ziemlicher sicherheit adden usw. ... naja das waren meine persönlichen Probleme ... könnte auch am Alkohol gelegen haben ^^

so das wars dann wieder von mir. ich kann dir nur den tipp geben... tu dir die Qual und die Mühe an und level selbst ... A. beherrscht du dann deine Klasse und B. sind die Questgebiete echt sehenswert ... vor allem seit WotLK. 

Und Goldverkäufer ... ja die Meld ich auch ... ganz einfach ... weil se nerven und mir der ganze Spam Kopfweh bereitet weil dadurch der Chat extremst unübersichtlich wird. Und ähm ... ja ... weils von Seiten Blizzards nicht gerne gesehen wird, sie aber nur etwas unternehmen können wenns gemeldet wird. Weil das sich die GM's den ganzen Tag in ne hauptstadt hocken und drauf warten ob n Spamer kommt.... ich denk mal da haben se wichtigeres zu tun wie zB Tickets bearbeiten oder herausfinden wieviel Kaffeetassen mit Flüssigkeit denn in so einen Server passen oder ähnliches.

lg Sily


----------



## Ixidus (23. April 2009)

Wenn ihr schnell leveln wollt dann nehmt die Werbt einen Freund Aktion von Blizzard in Anspruch. Nach etwa 24h played - gemütliches leveln versteht sich - seid ihr lvl 60 und von da aus ist es auch nur noch ein Katzensprung bis auf lvl 80 und man lernt seinen Char sogar noch zu spielen

lg


----------



## Fedime (23. April 2009)

Ich hatte auch schon vor meinen dudu von solchen leuten hochzocken zu lassen.. habe es dann aber im nachhinein doch selber gemacht.. opfere einfach deine zeit um deinen char besser kennen zu lernen sonst hast du wirklich kein gefühl welche attacke?! jetzt besser ist usw.

außerdem hast du dein gold besser im griff und kannst selber entscheiden was du wofür ausgibts!

Mein rat an dich: mach es selber.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madone (23. April 2009)

glurack schrieb:


> Schon hier zu schreiben...finde ick den Hammer schelcht hin..ist ja als würde ick im chat von der Polizei fragen ob ick nicht drogen verkaufen kann weil es gut Geld bringt....also ick hoffe für dich das du es nicht machst weil sowas echt grauenhaft...ist wenn dann einer in T7.5mit 1kdps rumeiert...Also spiele du mal Lieber Hello Kitty der lustige Inselspass und alles ist schick aber kein WoW..und ausserdem hast du nen level 70char..haste den auch gekauft?? weil dauert ja mal länger auf 70 zu zocken als von 70 auf 80..also so leute wie du müsste Blizz sofort sperren für immer echt Grausam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Lesen bildet!
Mein Char befindet sich auf der falschen Seite.
Den hab ich selbst gespielt.

Skill kommt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht durch Leveln.
Da z.b. leveln mitm Priest was komplett anderes ist als auf einmal in einem Raid healen zu müssen.

Wie gesagt: ich hab schon 2 chars gelevelt und keinne den Content von 1-60 einigermaßen, bis 70 nur noch ein bisschen und
find das leveln einfach langweilig und es macht mich auch nicht zu einem besseren Spieler, wenn ich level, das hilft mir in Raids auch nicht.

zu der Frage warum ich hier ins Forum schreib:
Ich wollte nachdem ich mich nun bei einigen Power Levelling services schlau gemacht hab, 
die Chancen nicht gebannt zu werden ein wenig besser berechnen.

Nun ist es ja so, wenn ich den Chinesen für 50$ nehme, der mit IP aus China 24/7 spielt, ist die Chance durch einen ehrlichen Spieler/GM/Warden entdeckt zu werden sicherlich relativ hoch.
Wenn ich aber nun die 150-300 € für einen LEvelservice mit deutscher IP, keinen festen onlinezeiten etc nehme ist die Chance erwischt zu werden geringer,
aber auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

Wenn sich nun niemand darüm kümmern würde, wäre es vermutlich sicherer powerleveling zu nutzen.
Vermutlich werd ich übrigens kein Powerleveling nutzen, wegen der bekannten Risiken.
Also nicht gleich jeden Madone aufm Server den GM melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulii (23. April 2009)

> Ein Magier der im Bossfight gegen einen Mob die ganze Zeit Blizzard macht



schlimmer isses wenn der mage den boss mit keksen versucht zu bewerfen, oder sein schwert auspackt


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

wenn das geld nicht so wichtig ist würd ich nen neuen account unter deinem namen erstellen.

wenn der gesperrt wird ist dein alter account nicht betroffen. und hinterher transferierst du den frischen 80er rüber.

hat den vorteil, dass du mit dem alten 80er sogar spielen und die fortschritte verfolgen kannst. den neuen account lässte irgendwann schliessen und musst auch keine angst haben, dass der gehackt wird ...


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

Ist doch klar, dass das so viele melden!
Jeder soll gleichberechtigt sein, sprich jeder muss seinen Char alleine auf Level 80 leveln und sein Gold selbst farmen!
So ist das Game. Wer nur daran interessiert ist, auf Level 80 zu spielen, sollte kein WoW spielen. Das ist einfach unfair gegenüber den anderen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man echt darüber nachdenken kann, so einen Powerlevel-Service zu beauftragen, seinen Char hoch zu spielen.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Dann sollte dein kollege seine Klasse überdenken. Einen Priest kann man genausogut lvln wie alle anderen deshalb hat jede klasse auch einen DMG tree.
> Und wenn er mein er müsste holy lvln um in instanzen zu heilen hat er einfach nicht verstanden....


Smiting ftw. also ich hab meine zwei Priester mit Holy gelevelt. Shadow is doch Banane - da hochst nach jedem zweiten Mob da und mußt mana tanken. Nur ob der Kollege die Klasse ansich verstanden hat ^^ das stell ich mal in frage :-)


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

@TE
Jo, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.. Die WoW Community sind zum Teil extreme Petzen.. ob die nu Ingame oder in Foren ist.. immer /Report… Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Community ihr Hobby zu persönlich sieht und eine virtuelle Leistung nicht von einer realen auseinander halten kann! Aber ich bin ja kein Psychodoktor…

Zumindest stößt mir das hier schon länger auf.. Das ist ein Spiel und wenn jmnd Geld Investieren will und sich nen charakter hochleveln lässt oder einen bereits gelevelten bei ebay kauft, kann doch den anderen Usern mal am allerwertesten vorbei gehen! Immer dieser Argument „aber ich musste doch auch!“ 
Nur, wehe sie hören selber mit dem spielen auf, dann wird der char gleich bei ebay reingestellt! Soll sich ja dann gelohnt haben! 

OT: Genauso, wenn ich lese Namecalling.. böse… böse… wird ja so behandelt, als würde dann einer, bei einem selber zuhause vor der Tür stehen. Selber aber, über die Leistung ihrer Lehrer auf Websites voten… man man man

Genug aufgeregt… 200 Puls… bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (23. April 2009)

Ich melde niemanden mir ist das relativ wayne


----------



## KingKloete (23. April 2009)

Prinzipiell lernst du durchs leveln nicht wirklich viel... allerhöchstens als dd kann man an Mobs gut mal ne rotation ausprobieren oder schauen welcher skill den höchsten schaden verursacht. Aber was jetzt ein heildruide beim questen lernt ist mir schleierhaft...

Außerdem ist es ja durchaus noch möglich sich den skill auf lvl 80 anzueignen....

Mir ist egal was die leute mit ihrem Geld machen.... aber ich hab auch leute gesehen die ihren char von 0 auf 80 in eigenarbeit gelevelt haben und trotzdem trantüten sind ^^

wie gut man letztendlich ist hängt vom aufwand ab den man reinsteckt und wenn man den nicht ins leveln stecken will dann hat man vielleicht auf 80 doppelten elan um seine klasse zu meistern.... was ja eigentlich eh nur tooltips lesen und logisch kombinieren beinhaltet.

Also lasst euch leben und wenns einer nich draufhat schreit nicht gleich ebay sondern greift dem armen kerl unter die arme... ihr werdet sehen sie danken es euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich hat das Leveln spaß  gemacht (frei nach dem motto der weg ist das ziel)
Ich habe meine chars auch immer "falsch" gelevelt... also den pala als holy etc.... ich sehe darin auch kein problem da ich gerne lowinis heile (macht ja sonst niemand^^ ) man setzt sich so eben auch mit den "kleinen" aber feinen skills auseinander die auf den ersten blick gar nicht so toll aussehen aber richtig eingesetzt sehr nützlich sind.


----------



## blaupause (23. April 2009)

ich denk schon, das ich einen schaden davontrage, wenn wenn der spieler seinen char nicht beherrscht und dann auf meine kosten die spells testet, die er eigentlich schon seit 40leveln hat.


----------



## Silmarilli (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> @TE
> Zumindest stößt mir das hier schon länger auf.. Das ist ein Spiel und wenn jmnd Geld Investieren will und sich nen charakter hochleveln lässt oder einen bereits gelevelten bei ebay kauft, kann doch den anderen Usern mal am allerwertesten vorbei gehen! Immer dieser Argument „aber ich musste doch auch!“
> Nur, wehe sie hören selber mit dem spielen auf, dann wird der char gleich bei ebay reingestellt! Soll sich ja dann gelohnt haben!




öhm also ich lese hauptsächlich argumente ala
WoW is ein Online-Rollenspiel das auf Gruppenarbeit basiert und wer seinen Char nicht selbst levelt der kann auch nicht die Leistung erbringen wie es einer tut der seinen char über 80 level hinweg kennen gelernt hat. Und die meisten die sich hier in den Foren tummeln sind Spieler von WoW und keine Ex-Spieler also beschuldige niemanden für eine Tat die er noch nicht begangen hat. 

Mir is das egal ob sich jemand nen char hochleveln läßt oder nen Char kauft ... nur soll er sich dann bitte ein Schildchen umhängen wo ich das sehen kann ... weil von so jemanden möcht ich mir nicht meinen Spiele-Abend verderben lassen, bitte danke.


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

Genau, und wenn ein Offkrieger dank dualspec mal schnell Tank macht, kann er es besser


----------



## KingKloete (23. April 2009)

blaupause schrieb:


> ich denk schon, das ich einen schaden davontrage, wenn wenn der spieler seinen char nicht beherrscht und dann auf meine kosten die spells testet, die er eigentlich schon seit 40leveln hat.




naja man muss ja nich gleich nach dem ebay kauf nach Ulduar rennen (auch wenn viele den fehler machen) einfach auf den attrappen rumboxen oder mobs verhauen


----------



## Schnuckelche (23. April 2009)

Der Diskussion über die moralische Verwerflichkeit von Powerleveling und Botusing will ich mich hier nicht anschließen. Mir ist aber was Anderes aufgefallen:



Madone schrieb:


> ...und wollte mich eigl illegaler Hilfsmittel sprich Powerleveling bedienen....
> 
> ...Kein wunder, wenn die so lange für ein Ticket brauchen, wegen dieser wichtigen Sachen
> 
> ...



Du beabsichtigst, bewusst die Regeln des Spiels zu verletzen, beschwerst Dich aber gleichzeitig darüber, dass die Macher des Spiels Dir nicht sofort zur Seite stehen?

Findest Du diese Betrachtungsweise nicht ein wenig einseitig?
Und falls Dir dieses Argument auch nur ein klein wenig einleuchtet, vielleicht kannst Du das dann auch auf das Powerlevel - Thema transferieren...

Ligrü.Schnuck.


----------



## Gnorfal (23. April 2009)

wie schon richtig erwähnt vom TE selbst, sind diese Hilfsmittel illegal.

Hat mit Sadismus weniger zu tun, als mehr mit der Tatsache, dass man dann wieder nur einen Spieler mehr der Kategorie "80%" in meiner Signatur, vorfindet....

Von mir aus kannst Du machen was immer Du willst, aber wundere Dich nicht, wenn Du dann berechtigter Weise ein Ticket oder sogar einen Ban erhälst.
Frei nach dem Motto:
The greatest Weapon of the fashist is the tolerance of the pacifist.
Ich persönlich toleriere keine illegalen Sachen in einem Game, wo die Mehrheit nich so bekloppt ist, reales Geld rauszuhauen, um sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken...


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Ich lese hier immerwieder dieses "Wenn-du-deinen-Char-nicht-selber-levelst-kannst-du-auch-nix" Argument...
auch wenn ich dieses Hochziehenlassen sehr missbillige kann ich nur wiederholen, dass dieses Argument keinen Sinn hat.

Wer nen 80er vorgesetzt bekommt und zumindest genug im Kopf hat damit die Luft draußen bleibt kann sich über Foren ausreichend Infos holen um nach 2-3 Tagen üben locker raiden zu gehen. Skillung kann man im forum finden und Beachtenswertes auch. Klar kann man sich dann noch verfeinern aber in Naxx ist nunmal von keinem Charackter 100% Leistung verlangt. Wer seinen Char selber hochzieht hat zwar den Vorteil, dass er nicht in Foren nachlesen muss...aber nach spätestens einer Woche kann man ihn auch nicht mehr von jemandem unterscheiden der seinen char bezahlt hat.
Ich find das Argument inzwischen eher lustig denn alle die denken so wäre es sind anscheinend auch der Überzeugung, dass das Spielen ihres chars ein sehr große Leistung ist...nun...auch wenn ich dafür den ein oder anderen bissigen Kommentar ernten werde hole ich euch nur zu gerne aus eurer Illusion: Was die Charkontrolle angeht ist WoW immernoch eins der leichtesten Spiele die ich je gesehen hab (und dennoch bekommen es manche nicht hin...naja...weiter oben stand ja schon was zur Luft im Kopf). Es Ist definitiv nichts besonderes einen 80er Char vollkommen ausreichend spielen zu können. Alles was man können muss ist lesen...und das sollten ja alle hier im Forum können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Del


----------



## blindhai (23. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Meldest du, wenn du siehst dass jemand etwas klaut, was du als ehrlicher Bürger bezahlen musst?
> Meldest du, wenn jemand falsch parkt und dir damit einen Behindertenparkplatz wegnimmt?
> 
> Ich find es ganz und gar nicht klein-kariert, etwas zu melden was unfair ist und mich stört.



Die Frage sollte eher sein: "Meldest du, wenn jemand falsch parkt und damit einen Behindertenparkplatz wegnimmt?" Geht ja nicht darum, dass einem persönlich direkt geschadet wird.


----------



## Restmüll (23. April 2009)

Wiesegrim schrieb:


> Wir machen uns die mühe unsere Charaktere selbst  hochzuspielen.
> Desweiteren entstehen bei uns durch genau solche Leute schäden, denn zu einem Großteil sind es dann genau diese Leute weswegen sich bei uns die Gruppen auflösen weil welche dabei sind die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen da sie zu wenig eigene Erfahrung gesammelt haben.
> Desweiteren verweise ich zu diesem Thema nochmal auf die Blizzard AGB´s.
> Lvl 80 Content sehen auch Leute die wenig Zeit zum spielen haben, dauert eben nur länger.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Garruk (23. April 2009)

> Wer seinen Char selber hochzieht hat zwar den Vorteil, dass er nicht in  Forem nachlesen muss...aber nach spätestens einer Woche kann man ihn  auch nicht mehr von jemadnem unterscheiden der seinen char bezahlt hat.



Wer seinen gekauften Char spielen kann wird wahrscheinlich nicht von anderen Spielern gemeldet, wie auch wenn man ihn nicht erkennt? Was auffällt sind eher diejenigen die auf Stufe 80 zu faul sind, dann auch nur einmal ins Forum zu schauen und dann von anderen (ja mir) gemeldet werden weil sie extrem auffallen.


----------



## Karius (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> "Gestern hab ich einen gesehen, erstmal GM informiert"
> "Immer wenn ich welche sehe, ticket"



Ja die Anonymität. Da kann man mal richtig die Sau rauslassen und sich verhalten wie das letzte *Kuscheltier*.
Vor allem Denunzianten gibt es zu Hauf. Man mag vermuten sie sind im echten leben auch *Kuscheltiere* aber hier wo die Mods an ihre Leitlinien gebunden sind, da kann man auch mal Macht ausüben. 

Post hier einfach mal was anstössiges rein. Der erste Post drauf ist fast immer. "Ey das hab ich jetzt erst mal gemeldet, weil LalüLala ich bin gerne die Forenpolizei" 

In Foren kann so jeder mal was sein. Auch wenns nur reicht um das Ego eines sehr beschränkten Gemüts zu befriedigen. 


Auf der anderen Seite ist diese Art der Kontrolle nun mal das mit am besten funktionierende und günstigste Mittel in einem, teilweise als rechtfrei anmutendem, Raum wie dem Internet. Buffed hat zwar Mods aber das wäre ohne ein Meldesystem mit reger Beteiligung nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein. 

Insofern wird man sich mit den Umständen einfach abfinden müssen. Man braucht die Meldungen nun mal einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt immer eine Frage wie rigoros die Umsetzung ausfällt.


----------



## Eyke (23. April 2009)

@ Topic

Hehe, immer wieder witzig zu lesen sowas.

Frage: Wer macht einen Pilotenschein für mich? Will Flugzeug fliegen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Post hier einfach mal was anstössiges rein. Der erste Post drauf ist fast immer. "Ey das hab ich jetzt erst mal gemeldet, weil LalüLala ich bin gerne die Forenpolizei"
> 
> In Foren kann so jeder mal was sein. Auch wenns nur reicht um das Ego eines sehr beschränkten Gemüts zu befriedigen.


Was impliziert, daß Du der Meinung bist, daß das Betätigen des report-Buttons (oder das anschließende posten, daß man reported hat), ein Indiz für ein "sehr beschränktes Gemüt" sei.

Hab ich das so richtig interpretiert?


----------



## Synni (23. April 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immerwieder dieses "Wenn-du-deinen-Char-nicht-selber-levelst-kannst-du-auch-nix" Argument...
> auch wenn ich dieses Hochziehenlassen sehr missbillige kann ich nur wiederholen, dass dieses Argument keinen Sinn hat.
> 
> Wer nen 80er vorgesetzt bekommt und zumindest genug im Kopf hat damit die Luft draußen bleibt kann sich über Foren ausreichend Infos holen um nach 2-3 Tagen üben locker raiden zu gehen. Skillung kann man im forum finden und Beachtenswertes auch. Klar kann man sich dann noch verfeinern aber in Naxx ist nunal von keinem Charater 100% Leistung verlangt. Wer seinen Char selber hochzieht hat zwar den Vorteil, dass er nicht in Forem nachlesen muss...aber nach spätestens einer Woche kann man ihn auch nicht mehr von jemadnem unterscheiden der seinen char bezahlt hat.
> ...



Genau so ist es, und verdammt noch mal nicht anders. Genau das hab ich auch auf Seite 3 geschrieben !


----------



## Melih (23. April 2009)

Auserdem
Wenn du keine Zeit hast um bis level 80 zu leveln, 
dann hast du auch keine Zeit für Raid inis wie zbs. Naxx
weil das viel mehr zeit in anspruch nimmt als zu leveln.


----------



## Darth Cadus (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



Oh doch, powerleveling, goldfarming und der ganze Mist, der gegen Geld angeboten wird von irgendwelchen dubiosen Firmen verstößt nicht nur gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen sondern zerstört auch die Wirtschaft eines jeden realms, die ohne diesen ganzen Kram mit Sicherheit ganz anders aussehen würde.
Und, wie schon gesagt, wenn du nicht die Zeit hast, auf lvl 80 zu spielen, dann lass es ganz einfach sein, oder glaubst du, dass du auf lvl 80 mit geringerem Zeitaufwand mehr erreichen kannst als auf den unteren lvln?!


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Synni schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, und verdammt noch mal nicht anders. Genau das hab ich auch auf Seite 3 geschrieben !



Mach dir nix draus...ich habs auf Seite 2 schon erwähnt aber es kümmert dennoch die wenigsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Del


----------



## Valleron (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?
> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



Es gibt ein paar Punkte die mir einfallen warum ich sowas hasse.

1. Wir haben dann das Gehäule im Forum von wegen "Acc gehackt" , "Acc gebannt" usw.
2. Wer seinen Char nicht von lvl1 an bereit ist zu lernen hat im Highlvl Content nix verloren.
3. Wer keine Zeit für so ein Hobby hat soll sich was anderes suchen. 
4. Unterstützung von Kinderarbeit in anderen Ländern (z.B. China)

Flamet mich wenn ihr wollt, aber das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Gruß Valleron


----------



## Silmarilli (23. April 2009)

Ja Deligor 

aber dann sollen diese Leute bitte sich so lange von Gruppen fern halten bis se ihren Char durch Theroie studieren aus dem FF kennen. Ich hab mit solchem Gesocks nur n Problem wenn se den PC einschalten, den neu gekauften Char in die erste Hero-Gruppe jagen die sie finden ... weil ... equip = imba und sich dann wundern warum die Community ja ach so gemein ist und beleidigend. 

Ich zahle monatlich wie jeder andere auch aber Blizzard untersagt powerleveling von ihrer seite damit sie nicht den Schwarzen peter zugeschoben bekommen von wegen .... ihr habts erlaubt und wir otto-normal-spieler dürfen uns dann mit den Deppen ärgern. 

von daher - sollen sie es machen. aber bitte nachher nicht jammern weil  
a. account gehackt 
b. se keiner mitnimmt weil unskilled players sprechen sich meistens schnell rum und
c. die Klasse keinen Schaden macht , n mieser heiler ist oder als tank total wtf und so 
d. Account gebannt wegen powerleveling und so

wie hier jeden tag die neuen Threads aus dem Boden spriesen.


----------



## Madone (23. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Auserdem
> Wenn du keine Zeit hast um bis level 80 zu leveln,
> dann hast du auch keine Zeit für Raid inis wie zbs. Naxx
> weil das viel mehr zeit in anspruch nimmt als zu leveln.



Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich keine Zeit zum spielen hab.
Ich bin es nur leid nochmal den Content 1-70 zu machen und ich 
möchte möglichst schnell mit meinem Freund zusammen spielen.
Sei es erstmal 80er 5er inis oder so.


----------



## kurnthewar (23. April 2009)

Das Leveln und das Gold verkaufen ist nicht legal und hat auswirkungen auf Spieler die normal Spielen wollen !

Bedenkt wenn ichr solche "Services" nutzt schadet ihr anderen Spielern.


Nur so um mal darüber nachzudenken.


Wenn ihr 80ziger Char haben wollt zockt ihn selber hoch dann versteht ihr auch die Klasse !

Wenn ihr Gold haben wollt erarbeitet euch es selber (was ich nicht so ganz verstehe da dieses von ganz selber kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Stevesteel (23. April 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immerwieder dieses "Wenn-du-deinen-Char-nicht-selber-levelst-kannst-du-auch-nix" Argument...
> auch wenn ich dieses Hochziehenlassen sehr missbillige kann ich nur wiederholen, dass dieses Argument keinen Sinn hat.
> 
> Wer nen 80er vorgesetzt bekommt und zumindest genug im Kopf hat damit die Luft draußen bleibt kann sich über Foren ausreichend Infos holen um nach 2-3 Tagen üben locker raiden zu gehen. Skillung kann man im forum finden und Beachtenswertes auch. Klar kann man sich dann noch verfeinern aber in Naxx ist nunal von keinem Charater 100% Leistung verlangt. Wer seinen Char selber hochzieht hat zwar den Vorteil, dass er nicht in Forem nachlesen muss...aber nach spätestens einer Woche kann man ihn auch nicht mehr von jemadnem unterscheiden der seinen char bezahlt hat.
> ...


jup, kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschliessen. 
Wie viele hier weinen, ooch ich habe sooo lange gelevelt und alles selbst gespielt bis ich 80 wurde, ich habe Skill und du nicht ^^
Wenn man sich einfach mal nen paar Stunden in den einschlägigen Foren rumtreibt, findet man 
die beste Skillung und die Spielweise erklärt sich durch Tooltips selbst.
Das sollte auch nen sehr junger Mensch schaffen, ohne mehrere Monate oder Wochen einen Char zu leveln.
Daß es durch Blizzard lt. deren AGBs untersagt ist, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Foobär (23. April 2009)

Powerlevler stören mich pers. nicht wirklich. Farmer und Spammer ALLERINDGS.
Wenn du keine Zeit/Lust hast auf 80 zu spielen, kauf die halt nen 80er bei ebay - dachte, das ginge zumindest in Deutschland.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> aber dann sollen diese Leute bitte sich so lange von Gruppen fern halten bis se ihren Char durch Theroie studieren aus dem FF kennen.


Und auch nach dieser Lernphase möchte ich nicht unbedingt mit einem solchen in einem Raid sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laurefine (23. April 2009)

Gehst du in eine unbekannte Arbeit arbeiten ohne einen Plan zu haben, wie es dort grad abläuft?  Würdest du einen Einstellen,der sich als Elektriker bewirbt, der aber keine Ahnung hat z.B. von Elektronik und hat eine Ausbildung als Koch?

Also melde Bots, etc.....  

einfach öfters mal "/who Tanaris 1-80" eingeben und wenn ihr einen Namen findet z.B. Hjdzc, dann weiß ich genau, ja das ist ein Bot ! Hab ich in den letzten 4 Wochen mal beobachtet und ich bin selber nach Tanaris geflogen und hab nach dem Spieler gesucht. Gefunden hab ich den bei den Oger, und da mir auch langweilig war hab ich ihm alle Oger zerlegt, bevor der iwas angreifen konnte, doch einen Oger konnte ich nicht fertig machen, weil der verbuggt und auf entkommen war. Daraufhin hat der Bot wie blöd drauf geböllert, (Hunter) cd eingesetzt und manatrank getrunken (war lustig ihm dabei zuzuschauen^^). 

Selbstverständlich hab ich den gemeldet. Ich hab nach 15min eine Antwort bekommen. Doch nach 8 Stunden hab ich gemerkt, dass der immer noch in Tanaris war und 3lvl höher war. Daraufhin hab ich GM nochmal Ticket geschrieben und die haben mir nur eine Antwort per Post geschrieben, das die sich drum kümmern werden. 

Naja sowas kann man eigentlich schneller erledigen, find ich.  



Lass dich doch von deinen Kumpel werben und mach dir einen 2 Account. Du hast in 2 Tagen einen 60er und innerhalb 2 Monaten bist du dann auch 80! 



mfg Laurefine


----------



## Vizard (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Powerleveling, Acckauf und Goldkauf sind einfach ein anderes Kaliber.
> Eher vergleichbar mit "Mit 70 durch die verkehrsberuhigte Zone düsen, weil man's eilig hat" oder "Mit dem Auto bei knallrot und Vollgas über die Ampel".



Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich lachen.
Du willst im ernst eine übergehung des Gesetzes mit einer übergehung der AGBs vergleichen?

MfG Vizard


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> Ja Deligor
> 
> aber dann sollen diese Leute bitte sich so lange von Gruppen fern halten bis se ihren Char durch Theroie studieren aus dem FF kennen. Ich hab mit solchem Gesocks nur n Problem wenn se den PC einschalten, den neu gekauften Char in die erste Hero-Gruppe jagen die sie finden ... weil ... equip = imba und sich dann wundern warum die Community ja ach so gemein ist und beleidigend.



Vollkommen richtig...ein wenig Zeit sollte man sich dann schon nehmen bevor man gleich in Heros geht...Normale inis vielleicht...die Spieler die es anders machen sind eben die Kollegen mit der Luft im Kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (23. April 2009)

Kovacs schrieb:


> und ferner nervt michts mehr als bots und goldfarmer. und abgesehen davon ... die max. 3 tage von 70 auf 80 .... wer das nicht hinbekommt .... spielt egoshooter, tummelt euch nicht in einem online rollenspiel.


Habe 4 Wochen gebraucht von 70-80,aber bei mir liegts denke ich daran,dass ich wenn ich irgendwas sehe da sofort hin muss und das kommt in Nordend oft vor(ca.2Stunden Spielzeit)
 Btt:
Ich würde einfach mal sagen Powerlevling ist verboten.


----------



## Adalfried (23. April 2009)

1. Ich meld auch solche Leute jawohl.
Grund ist ganz einfach. Ich opfer meine Zeit dafür das ich Gold brauch, Reas etc. wenn ich ins AH schau und die Preise sehe, dann muss ich wieder Zeit opfern um die Items zu bekommen oder mir das Zeug im AH zu kaufen. Reas farmen kostet Zeit, dass ist eben so.
Wenn jetzt der Goldfarmer/Powerlevler kommt und dann los legt (einige Service haben ja ein ganzen Trupp an Arbeiter), dann ist diesen egal wie viel arbeit andere in ihre chars, in ihrer Freizeit stecken. Ihr Job ist X Gold Level Y in Zeit t. Das machen sie und das heißt sie farmen Reas und verticken sie überteuert im AH, fürs Gold. Dabei nehmen sie Jobs die nebenbei gehen und vorallem die Leute viel brauche. Erze sind gefragt, Blumen stehen auch gut im Kurs, aber auch Leder etc.
Das heißt ich melde diese Leute. Ich melde nicht der für Geld das macht, würde ich auch. Meine wenn es Idioten gibt die Geld jemand geben, dass er für sie spielt, ist es doch net sein Problem. Der macht nur seinen Job. Nein ich melde den Auftraggeber. Denn dieser hat nichts für sein Char gemacht, nichts geleistet, nichts gelernt mit dem Char um zugehen. Er hat jemand für sich die Arbeit machen lassen. Dieser ist schuld, dass andere mehr Freizeit opfern um an items ran zu kommen oder an Gold etc. 
Also brauch er sich nicht wundern, wenn er gemeldt wird. Denn ich zocke das Spiel in meiner Freizeit und opfer diese auch dafür. Es ist eben ein Hobby. Aber es kostet auch arbeit. 

Ist ja wie beim Autoschrauben. Wenn man nicht selbst Handanlegt oder bastelt, versteht man A das Auto nicht und B hat man keine Ahnung von der arbeit die das macht oder wo es probleme geben kann. Dennoch kann man mit dem Auto fahren.

Das gleiche ist dann bei deinem Priester. Du hast ihn 80, weiß garnicht wie man 80 wird, was das für arbeit ist und was dazu alles gehört. Dann hat du keine Ahnung von deinem Priester, außer dass aus alten Zeit und das ist schon lange nicht mehr so. In den alten Zeiten, konnte man heilen und gemütlich was futtern und TV schauen oder HAs machen oder Buch lesen. Das ging, heute geht das net mehr. zu BC Zeiten war das schon anders und jetzt erst recht. 
Aber du weißt dennoch wo die Heiltaste ist und kannst daher im Raid heilen. Da der Raid sich einspielen muss, wirst du dort erst Raid heilen lernen. Doch wenn du die Klasse nicht verstehst, bist du kein effektiver Leistungsfähiger heiler. Sondern einfach nur ein Priester.

Es gibt Rennfahrer die gut fahren können, doch wenn sie ihr Auto nicht verstehen, werden sie nie weit oben mit fahren. 

Doch um eine Klasse zu verstehen, gehört das Leveln dazu. Du levelst doch nicht nur mit Mob töten. Abwechslung soll es da ja geben und gerade Wotlk ist wirklich geil was leveln angeht. Dann kommt noch dazu du Inis/Heroics beim Level gehtst. Denn Heroic ist für mich kein Endgame, es gehört zum Leveln dazu. Auf diesen Weg lernst du mit deiner Klasse umgehen. Welche Spruch wann wirklich effektiv ist, in welcher Reihenfolge wegen GCD und wie und wann überhaupt. etc.

Denn wenn du wirklich meinst, mit leveln lernt man seine Klasse nicht. Kann es schnell passieren das du Raids  daudrch zum Whipen bringst, weil du falsch heilst. Das aber nicht richtig siehst, da du eben garnicht weißt, welche Heilung wirklich effektiv ist oder wie man wirklich effektiv heilt.


Ist doch auch im Leben so einige Leute haben eine Lehre. Du kannst natürlich die Noten fälschen lassen, ist doch heute alles kein Problem mehr. Meine Drucker sind doch Vortschritlich etc. 
Das kostet dich bei gewissen Firmen oder Leuten auch Geld. Aber wenn dann heraus kommt das du betrogen hast, dann kannst dich einsargen lassen. Da ist vorbei. 
Daher meld ich gern diese Leute.

WOW ist nur ein Spiel. Doch es ist auch ein Hobby und jeder der WOW zockt, opfert Freizeit dafür. Einige zu viel, andere haben ein gutes Mass und andere hätten mehr Zeit, nutzen sie aber völlig anders und zocken nur sehr wenig. Aber alle die Personen opfern ihre Freizeit und zahlen im Monat Geld für ihren Spaß.
Du willst das ganze nicht, sondern jemand anderes Bezahlen der es für dich macht und wunderst dich dann noch über die Reaktion der anderen?


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Als ich das gelesen habe musste ich lachen.
> Du willst im ernst eine übergehung des Gesetzes mit einer übergehung der AGBs vergleichen?


Es sollte jedermans Ziel sein, jeden Tag zumindest einen Menschen zum Lachen oder zumindest zu einem Lächeln zu bewegen.
Schön, daß ich diesen Punkt für heute schonmal abhaken kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun, wenn man fragt "Du willst dies oder das tun?", dann bedeutet das, daß derjenige es noch nicht getan hat, es aber vorhat.
In meinem Fall ist es aber so, daß der Vergleich Dir bereits vorlag als Du gepostet hast.

Ergo: Formuliere bitte Deine Frage anders, sonst komme ich bei der Beantwortung in ernsthafte temporale Schwierigkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cayetana (23. April 2009)

huhu!

also mir machen bots und farmer und so eher wenig aus, wer meint dass er ein schweinegeld für 80er chars ausgeben muss soll das machen. ich bin nicht bereit so viel kohle für chars auszugeben, ausserdem würde es meine "spielerehre" verletzten wenn ich diese dienste in anspruch nehmen würde, immerhin macht es doch mehr spaß bei 80 zu sagen: "das hab ich ganz allein geschafft!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (23. April 2009)

zur frage des TE: ja, die wow-community ist kleinkarriert, bin ich auch der meinung. viele zumindest...

mal eine frage: woher nehmt ihr euch das recht, zu entscheiden, welche spielart dem TE spass macht? oder noch schlimmer: ihm ein spiel verbieten, weil er offensichtlich weniger zeit hat als ihr? geht euch doch gar nichts an. ich entscheide noch gern selber, wie und was mir spass macht und da würde ich mir von gar keinem reinreden lassen. auch wenn ich den char mit stufe 80 gekauft hätte!

wie könnt ihr das beurteilen? sind menschen nicht verschieden? so im stil von: "mir machts kein spass, also kanns dir ja auch keinen machen..." hallo? 

dann noch ein argument: in vielen anderen posts liest man, wie einfach es doch ist, eine skillung zu kopieren, die rotationen zu googeln etc... - spricht ja eigentlich auch für einen charakterkauf, oder? und ja, es ist einfach, die richtigen suchwörter im google und man hat die skillung und rota in nichtmal 2 min. zusammen. inklusive glyphen und equipvorschlägen.

oder wie beurteilt ihr es, wenn ein spieler seit 4 jahren einen paladin zockt und nun einen 80er priester kauft, weil er den auch gern mal im endgame spielen möchte? da ist es dann plötzlich kein problem mehr, oder? jaja, er hat ja die spielmechanik verstanden, hä...

es ist ganz einfach und mit dieser regel kommt man eigentlich ganz gut durchs leben: LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN!

ich finde es immer dreist, wie es leute gibt, die das leben anderer bestimmen wollen, obwohl sie in keinster weise von demjenigen geschädigt wurden - einfach weils ihnen nicht passt, oder weil sie sich in einem forum wichtig machen wollen. genau dieser gedanke hat schon zum völkermord geführt, ich hoffe ihr wisst, auf was ich anspiele? na?...

und dann noch zum argument, dass diese spieler schuld sind, an den schlechten randomgruppen oder schlechten raids: NEIN, das ist einzig und alleine die schuld derjenigen, die rekrutieren. wer leute in einen raid aufnimmt und vorher keine ini mit diesen macht, ist selber schuld, wenn sich der oder die dann als tiefflieger entpuppt. und von denen gibts auch solche, die schon seit 4 jahren die gleiche klasse zocken!

oder wer ist schuld, wenn sich auf die stelle eines finanzberaters ein hundefriseur meldet und eingestellt wird? der hundefriseur? nene, definitiv nicht!

wer seinen char kaufen will, solls machen - er trägt das risiko des accountbanns und ebenso das risiko, irgendwann mit einem schlechten ruf auf dem server rumzulaufen. oder noch schlimmer: das der anfängliche spass zum horror wird, da man halt schnell auf intolerante gruppenmitglieder trifft, die nur lästern aber nicht helfen.

und jetzt noch die schlussfrage: einer der einen char in 5 tagen von 0 auf 80 spielt beherrscht den char? ich kenne einige, die das gemacht haben, warum werden die nicht verteufelt? und glaubt mir, keiner von denen konnte sich in einer ini profilieren. vielleicht spielte er die rota perfekt, google hats ja einfach gemacht - aber in der entscheidenden sitation richtig zu reagieren findet man im google nicht.

fact ist, dass ich von den meisten hier in diesem thread weiss, dass sie eh nur mit gildies in inis/raids gehen, da ja random-gruppen so sucken...also erzählt mir mal bitte, warum diese spieler euch schädigen und was euch das recht gibt, denjenigen steine in den weg zu legen, indem ihr sie mit ticket verpfeift? oder wie läuft euer aufnahmeverfahren in den gilden? "hey, ich bin imba lv. 80 hexer, invite in gilde, jetzt!" "klar, kein problem, bist drin und hast ein stammplatz im raid!"...ist das so? dann würde ich eure sorgen ja verstehen.

seid ihr insgeheim irgendwelche undercover-blizzard-polizisten? würde mich mal interessieren, welchen vorteil ihr daraus zieht? keinen...mit sicherheit die schonmal angesprochene sadistische genugtuung, mehr aber auch gar nicht...

nochmal mit nachdruck: LEBEN UND LEBEN LASSEN - vorallem dann, wenn keiner geschädigt wird.


----------



## Crighton (23. April 2009)

in meiner gilde sind auch schon einige leute beim raiden aufgefallen, die ihren char gekauft haben.

aktuellstes beispiel: wir hatten auf einmal 2 neue heiler im raid. beim ersten raid war es nur ein verdacht, weil sie bei kalecgos zwar geheilt haben, aber immer an der falschen stelle. sie hatten epics von von kalecgos und brutallus, gaben an sunwell clear zu haben, hatten aber keine ahnung von den bossen, was sie nicht verbergen konnten. nachdem sie zu unserem leidtragen für zahlreiche wipes verantwortlich waren, hat sich nach dem raid sich unser raidleiter die bewerbungen der beiden nochmal angesehen, wo auch drin stand, in welcher gilde sie vorher waren und dass sie von einem anderen server zu uns transferiert sind. nach einem gespräch mit dem ehemaligen gildenleiter der beiden kam heraus, dass sie auf einmal andere vornamen hatten und mit wow aufgehört haben. wahrscheinlich muss ich nicht erwähnen, dass das mit nem gkick geendet ist.

kann gut sein, dass unser raidleiter ein kontrollfreak ist, aber sowas braucht das spiel, finde ich.

ein paar tage später war ich im av. kaum angefangen, gingen die flames über einen heiler los, den wir wie oben beschrieben losgeworden sind. "*name*, lern heilen du nap" war noch das netteste.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> alles was drin stand...


/sign
kann man so stehen lassen!


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> mal eine frage: woher nehmt ihr euch das recht, zu entscheiden, welche spielart dem TE spass macht? oder noch schlimmer: ihm ein spiel verbieten, weil er offensichtlich weniger zeit hat als ihr? geht euch doch gar nichts an. ich entscheide noch gern selber, wie und was mir spass macht und da würde ich mir von gar keinem reinreden lassen. auch wenn ich den char mit stufe 80 gekauft hätte!


Hm, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich nun wirklich damit anfangen soll, Dir die Sache mit Gemeinschaft, Leben in einer Gemeinschaft, Regeln, dem Sinn der Regeln in einer Gemeinschaft und Verstößen gegen diese Regeln zu erklären.


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Denn wenn du wirklich meinst, mit leveln lernt man seine Klasse nicht. Kann es schnell passieren das du Raids  daudrch zum Whipen bringst, weil du falsch heilst. Das aber nicht richtig siehst, da du eben garnicht weißt, welche Heilung wirklich effektiv ist oder wie man wirklich effektiv heilt.



Keiner hier hat behauptet, dass man durch das Leveln seine Klasse nicht kennenlernt...es ist nur so, dass man nicht Monate braucht um eine Klasse zu verstehen...ein paar tage reichen da dicke...und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt fordert einem der Anfangscontent nicht 100% des Klassenwissens ab...
Das leveln dauert eben so lange, dass man seinen Char schon lange kennt und immernoch nichts anständiges mit ihm anfangen kann (Raiden, Heros, whatever)...oder willst du mir vielleicht sagen, dass deine Twinks ab level 30 noch große Überraschungen für dich parat haben? Hier und da mal ein neuer Skill...ja schön...aber an der char-mechanik ändert sich nichts wesendliches.

Mfg Del


----------



## Gustav Gans (23. April 2009)

Es ist schon lustig, das der TE zwar weiß das es verboten ist, sich aber noch ein paar andere suchen möchte die das auch blöd finden um dann sein Handeln zu rechtfertigen. Warum macht er es nicht einfach so? Nein er sucht die Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und auch ich melde solche Sachen, sie machen das Spiel durch die schon viel genannten Gründe kaputt. Die Spielwirtschaft wird durch Goldfarmen übermäßig verteuert.

"Über eine rote Ampel gehen" ist übrigens keine Straftat, sonder eine Ordnungwidrigkeit. Nur mal so.

Wer einen Vertrag schließt kann sich den vorher durchlesen und akzeptieren oder eben nicht, aber sich hinterher über die Vertragsinhalte zu beschweren ist wohl eher kleinkariert oder besser etwas unterbemittelt. Wenn mir die Blizzard Inhalt nicht gefallen, dann suche ich mir ein Spiel wo ich das machen kann was ich will.

In diesem Sinne
Gustav


----------



## Love-Coast (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -
> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man mit jemanden spielt der keine Ahnung hat vom Spiel, aber das kann genausogut  einfach ein talentfreier spieler sein, der seinen Char selbst
> hochgezockt hat.
> ...



Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied über ne rote Ampel zu rennen und evtl mit einer Verwarnung zu rechnen bzw. einen Punkt zu bekommen oder einen Ladendiebstahl zu begehen und evtl. mit einer Geldstrafe oder wenns ganz dick kommt mit einer Gefängnissstrafe davon zu kommen. Was denkst du welchen Stellenwert dein Problem hat? Mich solls nicht stören aber wenns Blizzard verbietet und du es bestätigst dann ist es halt so.


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2009)

Ähm ne Frage.. seit wann ist Powerleveling verboten? Mir ist bisher kein Fall untergekommen, bei dem Poweleveling die Polizei eingeschaltet werden musste, geschweige denn die Staatsanwaltschaft?

Soweit ich weiß, verstößt man hier nur gegen die AGB`s mehr nicht. Ob jetzt hier eine Sanktion nötig ist, bestimmen bestimmt nicht die anderen Spieler sondern immer noch Blizzard.  

Wenn Powerleveling etc. verboten wäre, würde es jedesmal Konsequenzen geben. Allerdings ist das nicht immer der Fall. Je Promi jemand ist, desto mehr kann er machen. Je länger jemand ein Abo betreibt, desto mehr wird über so kleine Sachen hinweggesehen. Ist schon witzig, wie manche meinen sie müssten die Polizei spielen weil etwas "verboten" sein soll.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ähm ne Frage.. seit wann ist Powerleveling verboten? Mir ist bisher kein Fall untergekommen, bei dem Poweleveling die Polizei eingeschaltet werden musste, geschweige denn die Staatsanwaltschaft?


Aha, immer wenn jemand etwas tut, das verboten ist, dann muß man die Polizei einschalten?
Das Kind meiner Nachbarin hat sich gestern ein Eis gekauft, obwohl die Mutter es verboten hatte.
Mist, nun muß ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich nicht den Notruf gewählt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Aha, immer wenn jemand etwas tut, das verboten ist, dann muß man die Polizei einschalten?
> Das Kind meiner Nachbarin hat sich gestern ein Eis gekauft, obwohl die Mutter es verboten hatte.
> Mist, nun muß ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich nicht den Notruf gewählt habe.
> 
> ...



Zu dir werde ich nie meine Kinder schicken^^


----------



## Gnarak (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Spielen wir nun "Mein Haus, mein Job, mein Auto, meine Yacht"?
> Ich hab Geld, ich hab eine Kreditkarte, ich habe einen gut bezahlten Job... und trotzdem kaufe ich kein Gold, lasse meinen Char nicht leveln etc.
> Und warum? Weil ich noch etwas mehr habe als meine Kreditkarte.
> 
> ...




oder wir alle unser Geld ausgeben müssen, um Deine Gesundheit in teuren Rehamassnahmen / Entzugskliniken wiederherzustellen.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Love-Coast schrieb:


> Zu dir werde ich nie meine Kinder schicken^^


Ich werd ihnen dann aber nix verbieten... will ja nicht unbedingt die Polizei im Haus haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ergo: Formuliere bitte Deine Frage anders, sonst komme ich bei der Beantwortung in ernsthafte temporale Schwierigkeiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ich meinte ist ein Gesetzt ist etwas vom Staat vorgegebenes das man einhalten sollte und wenn man es nicht tut wird man dafür Gerichtlich oder sonstwie belangt.
Die AGBs sind nur etwas von Blizzard vorgegebenes was man zwar auch einhalten sollte aber man kann keine größeren konsequenzen erwarten und mit dem gesetzt haben die AGBs auch nichts zu tun.
Eine AGB und ein Gesetzt sind folglich zwei verschiedene dinge und können nicht direkt miteinander verglichen werden.

Edit: Und durch den verstoß der AGBs kann auch niemand Gerichtlich belangt werden. Folglich ist ein verstoß gegen die AGBs nicht erwünscht aber auch nicht wirklich verboten.

MfG Vizard


----------



## hunter2701 (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich keine Zeit zum spielen hab.
> Ich bin es nur leid nochmal den Content 1-70 zu machen und ich
> möchte möglichst schnell mit meinem Freund zusammen spielen.
> Sei es erstmal 80er 5er inis oder so.



wie du bestimmt selber gemerkt hast, haben viele den bezug zur realität verloren und nicht gemerkt, dass das nur ein spiel ist.
das sind meistens die, die den petze-button bereits auf die tastatur gelegt haben.

ich verstehe die meisten schon, dass sie gegen so etwas sind und kann ihre gedanken nachvollziehen, warum es sie stört. da sie kaum geld haben und ihre freizeit, zum wohle der wow-gesellschaft, geopfert haben, und selber lvl mussten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um so etwas zu umgehen, mache doch einfachen einen servertransfer von deinem char der 70 ist. dann brauchst du nur noch 10 stufen machen und kannst mit deinem freund zusammen spielen.
1. ist es billiger als dieses powerlvl.
2. ist es viel sicherer
und 3. ersparst du dir den unmut der vielen, die meinen, du kannst nicht spielen und packen dich auf ignore. und du ersparst der community
threads, wie diesen.
du wirst hier für powerlvl keinen zuspruch bekommen, sondern nur geflame.
 solong


----------



## Lokibu (23. April 2009)

Jep eben. Eis holen ist eben auch nicht verboten. Hey ich arbeite beim Anwalt. Es gibt viele Sachen die Umgangsprachlich nicht richtig sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Keiner hier hat behauptet, dass man durch das Leveln seine Klasse nicht kennenlernt...es ist nur so, dass man nicht Monate braucht um eine Klasse zu verstehen...ein paar tage reichen da dicke...und wie weiter oben schon erwähnt fordert einem der Anfangscontent nicht 100% des Klassenwissens ab...
> Das leveln dauert eben so lange, dass man seinen Char schon lange kennt und immernoch nichts anständiges mit ihm anfangen kann (Raiden, Heros, whatever)...oder willst du mir vielleicht sagen, dass deine Twinks ab level 30 noch große Überraschungen für dich parat haben? Hier und da mal ein neuer Skill...ja schön...aber an der char-mechanik ändert sich nichts wesendliches.
> 
> Mfg Del



Man merkt sehr schnell ob jemand seinen Char seit einem monat im End content spielt oder seit beginn des content.
Wer denkt ein paar tage reichen aus um seinen Char zu beherschen, hat es selber nocht nicht begriffen.


----------



## Lillyan (23. April 2009)

Verboten ist nicht das selbe wie illegal. Mir reichen schon die Diskussionen wenn jemand sagt dass etwas illegal ist, muss das jetzt auch schon bei "verboten" anfangen?


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Was ich meinte ist ein Gesetzt ist etwas vom Staat vorgegebenes das man einhalten sollte und wenn man es nicht tut wird man dafür Gerichtlich oder sonstwie belangt.
> Die AGBs sind nur etwas von Blizzard vorgegebenes was man zwar auch einhalten sollte aber man kann keine größeren konsequenzen erwarten und mit dem gesetzt haben die AGBs auch nichts zu tun.
> Eine AGB und ein Gesetzt sind folglich zwei verschiedene dinge und können nicht direkt miteinander verglichen werden.
> 
> Edit: Und durch den verstoß der AGBs kann auch niemand Gerichtlich belangt werden. Folglich ist ein verstoß gegen die AGBs nicht erwünscht aber auch nicht wirklich verboten


Habe ich irgendwo etwas anderes behauptet?

Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: Warum hattest Du eigentlich mich zitiert?
Dir sollte doch aufgefallen sein, daß mein Vergleich nur eine Reaktion auf eben einen solchen Vergleich des TEs war?



Madone schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -


----------



## Wuschbämunso (23. April 2009)

Irgendwie habich mich doch erschrocken, wieviele hier nix dagegen hatten. Ich meine, innem Offlinespiel kanns mir egal sein ob er cheatet, Godmode anmacht und sofort das Spiel durch hat - aber bei Onlinespielen gehts doch eigentlich um fairheit etc, ich erinnere mich nur positiv an meine levelphasen-ob ich nun viel Zeit hab oder nicht, war da immer egal, wenn ich mal zeit hatte habichs halt gespielt-und auch die levelphase gehört nunmal zum Spiel-genauso wie farmen, Questen (auch wennich amnchmal das gefühl hab das wollen einige nich wahrhaben^^) dazu-und wen das alles stört, der sollte sich überlegen, wieso er überhaupt wow spielt-freunde? weils alle machen? besser sein gegenüber andren?
ich glaub leider das wirklich 50% der spieler das nur wegen den Gründen spielen. TE ob du nun meinst es wäre kleinkariert dir nix zu gönnen, darum gehts nicht, die Meisten haben auch kein Problem mit werbt einen freund, wodurch es schon sehr schnell geht, es geht einfach darum das jeder das spiel normal Spielt, und manche meinen mit möglichst wenig aufwand möglichst gut zu werden - was leider immer mehr in mode kommt...

habs jetzt bisslen schnell geschrieben, wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M3g4s (23. April 2009)

Lass dich doch von deinem Freund werben, dann geht es bis 60 extrem schnell und die 20 level sind dann auch nicht mehr die Welt. Ich persönlich melde auch jeden Bot etc. den ich sehe, weil es einfach unfair denen gegenüber ist, die ihren Charakter selber hochgespielt haben, davon, dass viele ihren Char dann kaum beherrschen mal abgesehen (auch wenn das bei dir vielleicht anders wäre weil du vorher schon wow gespielt hast)


----------



## Xydor (23. April 2009)

"... du trittst nem Verein bei, jedoch hat der Verein ein paar selbst auferlegte Regeln.
Wenn du den Verein respektierst, dann wirst du die Regeln achten und befolgen - wenn dir der Verein am Allerwertesten vorbei geht, dann wirst du die Regeln brechen (und machst dich damit natürlich dem Grundgesetz nach (... wir brauchen endlich mal ne Verfassung) nicht strafbar).
Im zweiten Falle jedoch sollte man sich selber die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich Mitglied dieses Vereins sein will - oder ob man nicht doch lieber in einen anderen Verein (auch wenn dieser evtl ein etwas anderes Programm hat) wechseln sollte." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...


Ja ich finde auch powerleveling supper besonders weil der eine pala zu blöd war das er nicht auf lv 70 wusste was porten heißt mich ab und zu leute fragen wie man spielt und sie als Tank in eine ini mit gehen ohne inis zu kennen und zu wissen was tanks sind.


----------



## neo1986 (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...



die frage hab ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. jeder pienst wegen jedem kleinene bot .... wuerde das blizz interressieren haetten sie schon die grossen fische. Die ihneen auf jedem fall bekannt sind. schon auser gefaecht gesetzt.



sympathisant schrieb:


> hat mit WoW wenig zu tun. so ist deutschland.



Jo wenn ich manschmal erlebe wie mansche da vorgehn in der freistunde mal das admin passwort vom klassenrechner geknackt und Cs installiert. und irgentwann erfaert der lehrer dan durch einen schueler wer es war und was genau gemacht. Und wie??? Der schueler hat mittags beim lehrer angerufen -.-. Und das giebts ueberall.


----------



## Deligor (23. April 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Man merkt sehr schnell ob jemand seinen Char seit einem monat im End content spielt oder seit beginn des content.
> Wer denkt ein paar tage reichen aus um seinen Char zu beherschen, hat es selber nocht nicht begriffen.



Du kannst getrost vergessen, dass jemand merkt, wenn es ein Pay-Char ist wenn der Spieler dahinter das nicht möchte...vergiss nicht...wir reden von Twinks die auf 80 gezogen werden...nicht von Mains...klar, wer seinen ersten Charakter hochziehen lässt verpasst unmengen an Infos über WoW...da kann es schon sein, dass das später auffällt. Bei Twinks jedoch merkt man das nicht wenn der Spieler wie schon erwähnt es richtig anstellt.

Nebenbei...es passt mir nicht ganz das du meinst mir sagen zu müssen , dass ich nicht begriffen haben soll wie ich meinen char spiele. du gehörst anscheinend auch zu der Fraktion spieler die sich für nen Halbgott halten, nur weil sie denken ihren Charakter perfekt spielen zu können...dazu mal eins: keiner ist darin perfekt. Es geht auch nicht um Perfektion, denn diese kann man eh nie erreichen...nah rankommen ja, aber mehr ist nicht drin. Es geht nur darum, dass der lange Prozess des Levelns nicht nötig ist um einen Twink spielen zu können...so komplex sind die Charaktere in WoW einfach nicht auch wenn es dir noch so lieb wäre...es sitzt eben nicht jeder auf einem goldenem Thron nur weil er weiß wie er den Char spielen muss...die Leute die das endlich mal begriffen haben die können mir hier auch gerne erzählen, dass ich meinen char nicht perfekt spiele, da diese wissen, dass dies nicht möglich ist. 
Du hingegen solltest mal in dich gehen und dich fragen ob du nicht während der langen Levelphase von TWINKS auch mal gehofft hast, dass es schneller geht oder abwechslungsreicher sein sollte. 

Das erste mal leveln ist nötig...da lernt man die klasse + die virtuelle Welt kennen
sobald dies allerdings vorrüber ist lernt man nur noch ein wenig über die anderen klassen und damit bringt das leveln wenig neues...um die Klasse zu beherrschen braucht es eben nicht viel Zeit.

Mfg Del


----------



## barbarella (23. April 2009)

Ich glaube so langsam, daß *ich* das Spiel nicht verstehe... 

Warum spielt man ein Spiel? Meines Erachtens um Unterhaltung zu haben. 

Mir kommt es in WOW allerdings oft so vor, daß es Spieler gibt, die durch ihre Spielfigur irgendwelche *R*eal *L*ife *D*efizite kompensieren möchten.

Mir hat sich der tiefere Sinn noch nicht offenbart, der dahintersteckt, sich einen 80er endequipten Char zu kaufen. Was mache ich dann mit dem Char? mich in die Stadt  stellen und posen? oder spielen hier manche Spieler das Spiel rückwärts? Wie schauen diese Spieler Fußball oder einen Film? Nur die Ergebnisse oder nur den Teil wo der Mörder entlarvt wird?


Es hat nicht im geringsten etwas mit kleinkariertheit zu tun Powerlevelling einem GM zu melden. Die Gründe hierzu wurden mehrfach erwähnt und müssen meinerseits nicht nochmals aufgezählt werden. 

Leute die sich einen 80er Char kaufen sollten lieber einmal darüber nachdenken ob sie nicht  RLD haben. Alternativ schlage ich vor zu versuchen hinter den tieferen Sinn des Spielens an sich kommen. Es ist keine schwere Aufgabe. Absolut lösbar. wirklich


----------



## Sobe1 (23. April 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen (Seite 1 komplett^^), aber du vergisst eine wichtige Sache!

Dein Account wird mit 50%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr bei dir ankommen oder später von jemand anderes benutzt werden zum Goldspammen= ban wegen goldspam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir hatten mal einen inner Gruppe, der prahlte damit, seinen Char zu Weihnachten von seinen Eltern bekommen zu haben...  Das sah man auch wirklich, der konnte nix, verstand nix aber meinte der beste zu sein -_-

Bin dann mit Kollegen geleaved und seitdem nie mehr gesehen...  Denke da haben einige was gemeldet oder sein Acc würde per Passwort Recovery zurückgeholt und an den nächsten weiterverkauft (für paar Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Aber Goldfarmer melde ich immer oder hau die um und per Chat macht spamsentry seinen Dienst sehr gut.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

vielleicht liefert der content bis level 70 weniger unterhaltung wenn man ihn alleine macht. 

unterhalten tut momentan erst nordend. gerade weil es ein multiplayerspiel ist ...


----------



## Adalfried (23. April 2009)

Wenn er keine Zeit fürs Level hat, hat er keine für den Raid.

Ich hab auch nie BWL gesehen, Onyxia kenn ich auch nicht. Molten Core nur die ersten Bosse. Gruul, Kara und Eye kenn ich, aber mehr nicht.

Jetzt kenn ich nur Naxx und hab auch keine Zeit mehr so richtig. Daher höre ich auf.


Doch eins verstehe ich dennoch nicht.

Er hat keine Zeit fürs Leveln, questen etc. Aber will dann zeit für den Raid haben? Ich verstehe dass es ihm mehr spaß macht zu raiden. Doch gehört Leveln dazu. WOW ist so konzepiert.
Spaß hat es mir auch nicht immer gemacht! Aber es macht mehr Spaß von 70 auf 80 Leveln. Als von 1-70. Vorallem wenn man einen DK zockt, lernt man erstmal die Berufe neu und das ist eine Arbeit, die man auch am liebsten jemand anders geben will.
Doch man macht es und wird dann 80 und hat dann denn passenden Skill etc.

Wenn er keine Zeit hat, hat er eben keine Zeit. Aber er muss sich damit zufrieden geben, langsamer zu leveln. Dann sieht er eben nur den Anfang vom Content. Aber na und. So ist es eben. Da bleibt den Leuten der Endgamecontent vorbehalten, die viel Zeit dafür opfern. Dann ist dem eben so. Man kann doch am Ende auch in diese Inis gehen. Es dauert eben nur länger! WOW ist doch net mehr so. Man kann gemütlich immer Marken bekommen, Tokkens, etc. und einiges kann man zur Not mit 1 oder 2 PVP Teilen fühlen. etc.

Aber es kostet Zeit und die muss jeder aufbringen. Wenn die Zeit nicht da ist und es eben dauert, dann dauert es eben! Man ist doch deswegen nicht so schlecht wie andere. Doch wenn man eben sich hochleveln lässt, dann verpasst man nicht nur das Game, macht damit die WOW Wirtschaft kaputt, sondern man schädigt sich selbst.


----------



## The Future (23. April 2009)

barbarella schrieb:


> Ich glaube so langsam, daß *ich* das Spiel nicht verstehe...
> 
> Warum spielt man ein Spiel? Meines Erachtens um Unterhaltung zu haben.
> 
> ...


/ sign exact so denke ich auch aber jeder der sich leveln lassen will kan mir ja sein Geld schenken bezahlt schön brav WoW gibt mir seinen account und wenn mir danach ist level ich den und ändere das passwort bis er lv 80 ist dann dürft ihr wieder ran.


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

@Deligor

/sign 

Zocke nun schon seit Mitte der 80er Jahre und eins sei gewiss, WoW ist eines der einfachsten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe! Kategorie: Knopf drücken, vor & zurücklaufen game. Mehr braucht es einfach dazu nicht.

Beispiel:
Hatte mal meinen kleinen Bruder (Vielzocker anderer Games) zu besuch, innerhalb von drei tagen (Spielzeit ca 9-12 Std.: Während ich arbeiten war), hat er MT in Kara gespielt… soviel noch mal zum Spiel-Skill…

Bitte nichts einbilden darauf, ein spiel zu spielen, dass selbst Rentner beherrschen.


----------



## Gnefiz (23. April 2009)

Es wurde hier an der ein oder anderen Stelle zu einem Leveling Guide geraten - ich kann da nur sagen: probier es auf jeden Fall mal aus! Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Da haben ein paar schlaue Köpfe sehr viel Hirnschmalz reingesteckt in solche Guides um das Leveln ungemein zu beschleunigen und den Frust zu minimieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür ist ein exzellenter, kostenloser (!) Guide, der sich "Jame's Alliance Leveling Guide" nennt (gibt es auch für Horde, einfach mal bei Google suchen) - gibt es momentan allerdings nur auf Englisch, wird jedoch abschnittweise schon ins Deutsche übersetzt. Der Kerl hat viel Mühe reingesteckt um anderen Spielern mit seinem Erfahrungsreichtum zu helfen, und eine Plattform aufgebaut für versierte Guide-Schreiber die es ihm gleichtun wollen - daran sollte sich vielleicht so mancher mal ein Vorbild nehmen.
Um evtl. falsche Vorstellungen von Leveling Guides zu beseitigen: Es ist nichts illegal oder dumm daran einen zu verwenden. Solche Guides bedienen sich keiner Exploits (a la Athene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sondern optimieren in erster Linie die Laufwege im Spiel, was einem Unmengen an Zeit spart. Es geht einzig und allein darum möglichst viele Quests mit möglich wenig hin- und her laufen gleichzeitig zu erledigen, und einen großen Bogen um Quests zu machen, die ihren Zeitaufwand nicht "wert" sind (im Sinne von EP, wenn das Ziel sein soll schnell zu leveln. Natürlich gibt es auch viele spaßige Quests, die storytechnisch sehr interessant sind.)
So, da habe ich jetzt natürlich sehr geschwärmt, aber das musste einfach mal gesagt werden. Der eindeutige Vorteil gegenüber Power-Leveling ist, dass man dabei selbst die Strategien lernt, die zu Grunde liegen. Es kostet desweiteren nichts (oder einmalig was), und man ändert seine Spielgewohnheiten dahingehend, dass man mit der Zeit immer schneller und effizienter wird. Einfach mal den Gedanken auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Shaniya (23. April 2009)

Also mich stören die Level-Bots manchmal wirklich extrem, wenn ich mit meinem twink unterwegs bin, seh ich öfters welche, meistens in 2er Gruppe, die mir immer die mobs klauen die ich grade brauche, obwohl sie von denen schon genug getötet haben.... dann geh ich meistens erstmal weiter zur nächsten Quest.

Ich habe schon sehr oft welche gemeldet, aber eigentlich wurden die noch nie gebannt, interessiert irgendwie keinen...


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Bitte nichts einbilden darauf, ein spiel zu spielen, dass selbst Rentner beherrschen.


Rentner sind die besseren DKs... schon klar.
Warum zum Henker sollten Rentner nicht genausogut spielen wie alle anderen auch?
Eine ähnlich Diskriminierung hatten wir doch vorhin erst im anderen Thread bezüglich Mädchen...


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hat mit WoW wenig zu tun. so ist deutschland.


Das hat mit Deutschland nichts zu tun ... Powerleveling widerspricht dem, was ich als Spielspaß empfinde. Und wenn sich einer seinen Char hochleveln lässt, damit er möglichst schnell 80 ist, vergißt er meiner Meinung nach einen wichtigen Teil des Spiels ...

Und dass diese Level-Chars ebenso zum Goldverdienen benutzt werden, wie richtige Mains der Chinas, sollte bereits jedem bekannt sein. Daher werden die sofort gemeldet, denn Goldseller verderben nicht nur das bißchen Wirtschaft, die es in WoW gibt, sondern noch dazu werden dafür Accounts gehackt, etc. ... also sollte jeder alles dafür tun, dass die es so schwer wie möglich haben.

Daher nix mit Kleinkariert oder Minidetektiv, sondern ... schützt euer Spiel.


----------



## abe15 (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...



Von mir gibts bei sowas grundsätzlich einen Report. Es ist mir egal, wie wenig Zeit du zum leveln hast. Spiel halt was anderes. Ich schaue mir jedenfall nicht an wie Leute wie du uns ehrliche Spieler hintergehen!
Außerdem hätte WoW mit dir dann einen weiteren 80er, der sich für Imba hält weil er nicht leveln musste. Also sorry, aber sowas kann ich nicht ab. ich unterstütze Blizzard da voll und ganz. Solche Leute wie du sollten gar nicht erst mit WoW anfangen dürfen!


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Rentner sind die besseren DKs... schon klar.
> Warum zum Henker sollten Rentner nicht genausogut spielen wie alle anderen auch?
> Eine ähnlich Diskriminierung hatten wir doch vorhin erst im anderen Thread bezüglich Mädchen...



Mensch, bist aber ganz schön allergisch!

Klar können Rentner auch spielen, finde ich auch „nice“ wenn diese eine Beschäftigung wie WoW haben. 
Nur finde ich die Argumentation „Klasse lernt man nur durchs Leveln kennen“ sehr schwammig! Besonders weil geschätzte 90% der Spieler (obwohl des leichten schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW) ohne ein Addon, nicht mal die einfachste Instanz schaffen würden!


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2009)

Sry, habe jetzt zwar nicht alles gelesen (wozu auch) ...


@ Madone (TE)

Das hat nix mit kleinkarriert zu tun - sondern viel mehr mit Courage!

WoW ist in dem Sinne kein einfaches Spiel.

Dahinter steckt mehr - sowas wie ein Geschäft.
Wir zahlen nunmal alle für eine Leistung.
Ich zahle doch nicht für etwas, was andere aber bekommen.
Zumal wird man von solchen Drittprogrammen behindert.
Das ganze hat jedenfalls nichts mehr mit Fairness zu tun.

2 Beispiele noch

*D*u bezahlst doch auch nicht nen PC im Laden - und ein andere schnappt ihn Dir weg.

*W*enn Du siehst, wie bei Deinem Nachbarn Unbekannte ein Fahrrad klauen, hast Du zwar auch keinen persönlichen Schaden.
Doch normal holt man Hilfe, benachrichtigt einen GM - ähm ... hier Polizei etc. 

NICHT wegschauen - das ist Courage!


greetz


----------



## Freakypriest (23. April 2009)

Deligor schrieb:


> Du kannst getrost vergessen, dass jemand merkt, wenn es ein Pay-Char ist wenn der Spieler dahinter das nicht möchte...vergiss nicht...wir reden von Twinks die auf 80 gezogen werden...nicht von Mains...klar, wer seinen ersten Charakter hochziehen lässt verpasst unmengen an Infos über WoW...da kann es schon sein, dass das später auffällt. Bei Twinks jedoch merkt man das nicht wenn der Spieler wie schon erwähnt es richtig anstellt.
> 
> Nebenbei...es passt mir nicht ganz das du meinst mir sagen zu müssen , dass ich nicht begriffen haben soll wie ich meinen char spiele. du gehörst anscheinend auch zu der Fraktion spieler die sich für nen Halbgott halten, nur weil sie denken ihren Charakter perfekt spielen zu können...dazu mal eins: keiner ist darin perfekt. Es geht auch nicht um Perfektion, denn diese kann man eh nie erreichen...nah rankommen ja, aber mehr ist nicht drin. Es geht nur darum, dass der lange Prozess des Levelns nicht nötig ist um einen Twink spielen zu können...so komplex sind die Charaktere in WoW einfach nicht auch wenn es dir noch so lieb wäre...es sitzt eben nicht jeder auf einem goldenem Thron nur weil er weiß wie er den Char spielen muss...die Leute die das endlich mal begriffen haben die können mir hier auch gerne erzählen, dass ich meinen char nicht perfekt spiele, da diese wissen, dass dies nicht möglich ist.
> Du hingegen solltest mal in dich gehen und dich fragen ob du nicht während der langen Levelphase von TWINKS auch mal gehofft hast, dass es schneller geht oder abwechslungsreicher sein sollte.
> ...



Ich bin bei weitem kein IMBA PRO GAMER nur die behauptung ein paar Tage geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich. Gerade weil ich lange dabei bin und einige Chars selber gelevelt habe weis ich das es mit ein paar tagen einfach nicht getan ist. Und wie du selber sagst um Perfektion geht es nicht nur um das verständniss des eigenen Chars.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Was wäre das Forum ohne dich...


[X] um einen interessanten Diskussionspartner ärmer.

Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?
Hm, nix, gell?



Elicios schrieb:


> Nur finde ich die Argumentation „Klasse lernt man nur durchs Leveln kennen“ sehr schwammig! Besonders weil geschätzte 90% der Spieler (obwohl des leichten schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW) ohne ein Addon, nicht mal die einfachste Instanz schaffen würden!


Mit der Schätzung bin ich mitnichten einverstanden.
Ich würde eher auf 10% tippen.
Hm, nun haben wir eine Spannweite von 80%.
Üble Sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> NICHT wegschauen - das ist Courage!



Klar schau ich bei einer Straftat nicht weg! Nur lässt sich das mehr mit einem klassischen Spickzettel vergleichen… Wer sieht, dass jemand spickt und dies petzt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn derjenige in der Pause eine auf die zwölf bekommt! Einfache Regel.. niemanden verpetzen.. Petzen mag keiner!


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> dann frage ich dich was an bots so toll sein soll da es dich ja anscheinend nicht interessiert oder du sogar selber welche benutzt.


Bots stinken. Wenn jeder von uns Bots anschmeißen würde, während wir afk sind, wäre a) die Serverlast viel höher und wir würden monatlich mehr Geld zahlen/größere Lags haben und b) wären alle Gebiete überfarmt und keiner hätte mehr Spaß. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es doch totaler Unfug ist, ein Spiel afk zu erleben ... ich verstehe diese Leute nicht. Wer so schnell wie möglich 80 werden will und dafür andere Leute bezahlt, muss sich wohl wirklich den Vorwurf der Itemgeilheit machen lassen ...


----------



## The Future (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Klar schau ich bei einer Straftat nicht weg! Nur lässt sich das mehr mit einem klassischen Spickzettel vergleichen… Wer sieht, dass jemand spickt und dies petzt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn derjenige in der Pause eine auf die zwölf bekommt! Einfache Regel.. niemanden verpetzen.. Petzen mag keiner!


einfaches beispiel wenn ich einen aber eine rein haue und ihn im schlimmsten fall noch fast umbringe würdest du dann trotzdem nichts sagen da es ja petzen ist?

wenn ja muss ich dir sagen das du feige bist und in meinen Augen nicht besser als der schläger.


----------



## CP9 (23. April 2009)

heyho,

meiner meinung nach besteht das spiel nicht nur aus dem endcontent sondern auch aus den lvln davor. die gehöhren dazu und diese sind auch wichtig damit man das spielen mit seiner klasse schrittweise erlernt. außerdem ist es doch langweilig wenn man sofort alles machen kann. 

ich persönlich melde die spams der z.b. goldfarmer oder powerlevelingangebote immer, da ich sowas schwachsinnig finde. spiele das spiel ganz oder garnicht. und wenn jemand sagt er hat zu wenig zeit (z.b. wegen arbeit oder schule) dann sollte er sich überlegen ob wow das richtige für ihn ist oder sich damit abfinden nicht so schnell voran zu kommen. es ist ja auch nicht so als müsste man sofort lvl 80 sein und nach ulduar. genießt das spiel und habt spaß daran oder lasst es einfach.

mfg CP9


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...



Keiner merkt wenn du nicht selber spielst und dein Char dir hochleveln lässt alles Handarbeit egal was einige behaupten ich kenne mehrere die das gemacht haben gute Adresse ist [Möp! entfernt]


----------



## Marvîn (23. April 2009)

Ich würde dir da eigentlich Recht geben. 
Aber wo es bei mir zu weit geht, ist, wenn die Leute meinen nur weil sie 80 sind und epics haben seien sie besser als andere. 
Ist vielleicht ganz lustig im BG frische 80er umzuhauen, aber gegen gleichequippte verliert man weil man die levelerfahrung nicht hat. 

Und wenn man dann trotzdem mal gegen so jemanden verliert, kann ich darüber auch lachen, 
weil für das Geld was er ausgegeben hat geh ich auf n Musikkonzert oder mach was cooles mit Freunden, 
da ist mein geld für mich besser angelegt. 

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Bots stinken. Wenn jeder von uns Bots anschmeißen würde, während wir afk sind, wäre a) die Serverlast viel höher und wir würden monatlich mehr Geld zahlen/größere Lags haben und b) wären alle Gebiete überfarmt und keiner hätte mehr Spaß. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass es doch totaler Unfug ist, ein Spiel afk zu erleben ... ich verstehe diese Leute nicht. Wer so schnell wie möglich 80 werden will und dafür andere Leute bezahlt, muss sich wohl wirklich den Vorwurf der Itemgeilheit machen lassen ...



blödsinn. bots laufen auf deinem rechner zu hause und steuern die figur. ob du das nun machst oder der bot interessiert den server erstmal überhaupt nicht. 

wer schnell 80 werden will um das multiplayer-feeling zu geniessen muss sich meiner meinung nach nichts vorwerfen lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Klar schau ich bei einer Straftat nicht weg! Nur lässt sich das mehr mit einem klassischen Spickzettel vergleichen… Wer sieht, dass jemand spickt und dies petzt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn derjenige in der Pause eine auf die zwölf bekommt! Einfache Regel.. niemanden verpetzen.. Petzen mag keiner!


Habe in meinem Post doch noch mehr dazu geschrieben.
WoW ist nicht nur ein einfaches Spiel - da geht es um Millionen bei blizzard - auch um jeden sein investiertes Geld.
Es ist und bleibt ein Geschäft, mit WoW - und das mit 'nem Spickzettel zu vergleichen ... naja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir

Bots und dergleichen interessieren den Server sehr wohl!
Bots sind aber nunmal illegal - fakt - ende der Diskussion meinerseits ... man man


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> einfaches beispiel wenn ich einen aber eine rein haue und ihn im schlimmsten fall noch fast umbringe würdest du dann trotzdem nichts sagen da es ja petzen ist?
> 
> wenn ja muss ich dir sagen das du feige bist und in meinen Augen nicht besser als der schläger.



Kommt auf die Situation an: falls derjenige ein Feilchen davon trägt, weil er denjenigen vorher verpetzt hat… selber schuld!
Falls der Schläger nicht checkt wann es genug ist und ihn mehr als eine kleine wischt, steht das in keiner Realisation mehr zueinander und gehört bestraft! 
Da ich aber in WoW niemanden in so einem extremen Ausmaß schädigen kann, komme ich wieder zur Schlussfolgerung: Petzen mag keiner! WoW ist virtuell!! Nix wirklich aua, leutz!


----------



## Nahan (23. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> einfaches beispiel wenn ich einen aber eine rein haue und ihn im schlimmsten fall noch fast umbringe würdest du dann trotzdem nichts sagen da es ja petzen ist?
> 
> wenn ja muss ich dir sagen das du feige bist und in meinen Augen nicht besser als der schläger.



Jemanden eine reinhauen und ihn im schlimmsten Fall fast umbringen ist jedoch eine STRAFTAT, die auch mit Gefängnis geahndet werden kann - ein Spickzettel kann vorerst nur zu einem Ausschluss oder einer Verwarnung führen.

PS: Selbst Schuhe werfen können lange Gefängnisstrafen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. April 2009)

trotzdem ist es einfach nur dumm solch einen  Service zu nutzen. Ich bin gerade bei meinem 3. 80er und es macht igrendwie wieder Spaß zu lvln und ich sehe es nicht ein echtes Geld dafür hinzu legen für etwas was ich selber machen kann.

Beim 2. Char war es dann nicht mehr so schlimm mit dem auf 80 kommen die letzten 2 lvl sind zwar immer die schlimmsten doch daran gewöhnt man sich schnell.


Wenn ich auf Arbeit im Büro bin hab ich ja auch keine "Automatische Dokumente Sortier und Kopier Maschniene " die mir die Arbeit abnimmt und ich gemütlich Solitär spielen kann. (Ok dummer Vergleich)

Oder dürfen wir Arbeitenen Menschen uns jetzt nen "Sklaven" anschaffen der für uns sogar arbeiten geht und wir den Lohn kassieren?

Wer was erreichen möchte muss auch was dafür tun das gilt für das Reale Leben als auch für WoW.


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> trotzdem ist es einfach nur dumm solch einen Service zu nutzen. Ich bin gerade bei meinem 3. 80er und es macht igrendwie wieder Spaß zu lvln und ich sehe es nicht ein echtes Geld dafür hinzu legen für etwas was ich selber machen kann.
> 
> Beim 2. Char war es dann nicht mehr so schlimm mit dem auf 80 kommen die letzten 2 lvl sind zwar immer die schlimmsten doch daran gewöhnt man sich schnell.
> 
> ...



Schaft aber auch Arbeitsplätze und ausserdem ist das nur ein Spiel und kein RL jeder so wie er möchte kann jedem egal sein.
Ich frage mich warum sich so viel Leute darüber aufregen


----------



## Wuschbämunso (23. April 2009)

Jo, wer was erreichen will muss was tun. Ich erwarte zwar jetzt tausende von nerd flames, aber es ist so, in jedem fall wo man mit andren Menschen zusammenspielt-ob beim Fußball, Arbeit, Schule, WoW- wer nix tut, wird nicht besser als andre sein.


----------



## Frankx (23. April 2009)

Generell bleibt mir nur zusagen... Der Großteil der Leute die sich gegen Bares vorteile in einem Virtellen Spiel verschaffen tun mir leid... 
Ihr werdet niemals eure Klasse richtig behersche und schreit dann nach einem Nerf Patch weil ihr in Inis/raids nichtz auf die reihe bekommt.. kein Mitleid und sofort melden...


L2P (muss einfach sein)


----------



## barbarella (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> WoW ist virtuell!! Nix wirklich aua, leutz!




es ist und bleibt aber ein spiel.... und zwar eines für das man viel geld bezahlt... ob es nun powerlevelling ist oder goldsellen... hierfür werden accounts gehacked... und das macht aua... sowohl in der geldbörse als auch am gemüt...

wer sich gold oder accounts kaufen muss der hat den sinn des spielens nicht verstanden und ist völlig deplaziert in solch einem spiel....


----------



## bkeleanor (23. April 2009)

kauf dir für das geld das du fürs powerleveling ausgeben willst lieber den charakter transfer.


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Frankx schrieb:


> Generell bleibt mir nur zusagen... Der Großteil der Leute die sich gegen Bares vorteile in einem Virtellen Spiel verschaffen tun mir leid...
> Ihr werdet niemals eure Klasse richtig behersche und schreit dann nach einem Nerf Patch weil ihr in Inis/raids nichtz auf die reihe bekommt.. kein Mitleid und sofort melden...
> 
> 
> L2P (muss einfach sein)




Würden alle gemeldet werden die so ein Service nutzen währen nicht mehr so viele Leute on was ist mit den ganzen Leuten die sich durch Inis ziehen lassen ist das etwa besser^^


----------



## healyeah666 (23. April 2009)

Naja also hab ich noch nie so gehöhrt, aber ich melde bei Goldverkäufern spam aber ich schreibe nicht gleich nen Ticket. Ganz ehrlich ich hab auf meinen 80 Leveln noch nie nen GM gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

graffiti schrieb:


> Schaft aber auch Arbeitsplätze und ausserdem ist das nur ein Spiel und kein RL jeder so wie er möchte kann jedem egal sein.
> Ich frage mich warum sich so viel Leute darüber aufregen


Führe Dir nochmal den Unterschied zwischen einem Singleplayer-Offline-Spiel ind einem MMORPG vor Augen.
Wie bereits vorher schon jemand erwähnte: In einem Singleplayerspiel ist mir völlig latte was irgendwer auf seinem Rechner veranstaltet. Golmode, unendlich Muni, unendlich wasweißich... stört mich nicht im mindesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2009)

sry aber von powerleveln halte ich persönlich nichts.Es ist einfach so das wenn du den endcontent sehen möchtest viel zeit haben musst(10stunden pro woche).Und wenn du dir die Zeit zum leveln nicht ´nehmen kannst wo du flexibel sein kannst,wie willst du dann einen festen raidtermin der sich 3 stunden hinzieht einhalten?


----------



## Wowneuling (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Klar schau ich bei einer Straftat nicht weg! Nur lässt sich das mehr mit einem klassischen Spickzettel vergleichen… Wer sieht, dass jemand spickt und dies petzt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn derjenige in der Pause eine auf die zwölf bekommt! Einfache Regel.. niemanden verpetzen.. Petzen mag keiner!


Du hast ein lustiges Rechtsbewusstsein. Einer zeigt mich an, dass ich etwas gegen das Gesetz/Regel getan habe. Statt es einzusehen und sich zu sagen: "Tja, doff für mich gelaufen. Aber das war das mir bekannte Risiko beim Versuch zu bescheissen". Nein, lieber begeht man direkt die nächste Regelverletzung...in dem Fall sogar schon eine Straftat. 

Wenn nun noch jemand deine Prügelaktion verpetzt, was machst du dann mit dem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. April 2009)

Ist schon interessant, wieviel Befürworter von Drittprogrammen alleine in diesem Topic zu finden sind.
Ehrlich gesagt, gehören diese Sympathisanten gleich mit gesperrt.^^

Das wäre doch mal was für eine Signatur: Drittprogramme schaffen Arbeitsplätze ^^


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Nochmal was stört es euch wenn jemand einen Service benutzt welchen auch immer jeder so wie er will auch in dem Spiel WOW ob er später selber spielen kann oder nicht ist sein Problem


----------



## barbarella (23. April 2009)

healyeah666 schrieb:


> Naja also hab ich noch nie so gehöhrt, aber ich melde bei Goldverkäufern spam aber ich schreibe nicht gleich nen Ticket. Ganz ehrlich ich hab auf meinen 80 Leveln noch nie nen GM gesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dafür gibts ja den spam button... jedesmal einen gm damit zu belästigen halte ich auch für übertrieben... die haben genug arbeit... allerdings finde ich das melden von bots ok... denn ich finde es nicht ok wenn die in einer gruppe rumlaufen und den ehrlichen spielern die mobs oder farmbare gegenstände wegklauen.... und ihnen das spiel schwer machen


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Ja das finde ich auch jeder Bot gehört gemeldet aber jede Handarbeit was soll daran schlimm sein und mal ehrlich gemeldet oder nicht Blizzard weiß das auch und könnte einen Riegel davor schieben aber warum machen sie das woll nicht


----------



## Noxiel (23. April 2009)

So ich bin ein wenig durch den Thread gegangen und habe einzelne Ausreißer in Verhalten und mangelnder Diskussionskultur entfernt. Der Schere sind, aufgrund der fehlenden Verweise auf die Originalbeiträge, auch einige Antworten zum Opfer gefallen. Der Großteil unterhält sich ja mal gesittet, so soll es bitte auch weitergehen.


----------



## Wowneuling (23. April 2009)

graffiti schrieb:


> Schaft aber auch Arbeitsplätze (...)


(...)irgendwo in Bangladesch und zerstört dafür welche in Frankreich/Deutschland.


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Sehr gut Danke den das ist ein ernsthaftes Thema


----------



## Darerus93 (23. April 2009)

Was willst du mit diesem Threat jetzt erreichen ? Das wir sagen das es ok ist ? Ich finde wenn du den Level 80 Content erleben willst dann musst du auch dafür "arbeiten". Jeder der Powerleveling machen lässt sich nen fertigen Acc kauft usw. sollte meiner Meinung nach gebannt werden ! Es ist einfach den Leuten gegenüber unfair die normal spielen. Wenn du wenig Zeit hast dann hör wenn dann auf WoW zu zocken oder level normal, dann brauchste halt was länger... von Level 70 - 80 ist auch nich grad viel. 


PS: Wenn du dies alles nich machen willst dann geh doch aufn Privaten Server (die ich auch Scheiße finde) und hör auf uns mit so nem Scheiß zu nerven.


----------



## Kujon (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich nun wirklich damit anfangen soll, Dir die Sache mit Gemeinschaft, Leben in einer Gemeinschaft, Regeln, dem Sinn der Regeln in einer Gemeinschaft und Verstößen gegen diese Regeln zu erklären.




Musst du auch nicht, die "theorie" kenne ich gut und halte mich im wesentlichen auch daran, aus respekt gegenüber meinen mitmenschen. obwohl genau diese gutmütigkeit öfters ausgenutzt und mit füssen getreten wird - hauptsache ein anderer zieht ein vorteil raus und bekanntlich werden dann sämtliche regeln, sogar diejenigen, welche nicht gegen moral und ethik verstossen über den haufen geworfen. nach mir die sindflut...und auch ich habe mich vermutlich bei kleinigkeiten schon so verhalten, ist mir vermutlich nur selber dann auch nicht aufgefallen oder ich habe bewusst weggeschaut. also spielen wir uns nichts vor. der sinn und zweck wär klar, nur entspricht es leider nicht der realität des 21. jahrhunderts, da müssen wir uns nicht belügen.

ob man abfall auf die strasse schmeisst, vortritte verweigert, nichts sagen, wenn man zu viel rückgeld bekommt etc...das sind alles dinge, die inzwischen als kavaliersdelikte angeschaut werden, also erzähl mir nichts vom sinn der regeln in einer gemeinschaft - die sind zwar gut, aber schon längst nicht mehr gültig, zumindest in der praxis werden sie mit füssen getreten.

auch hier übrigens, in diesem fall:
fact ist, dass die von dir genannten regeln auch für den newbie gelten - egal ob dort im aktuellen fall eine 80 oder eine 1 über dem kopf des virtuellen charakters steht. mal unter vorbehalt, dass sich der spieler hinter der figur freundlich und respektvoll verhält. aber du siehst ja selber: sobald es einem nicht mehr in den kram passt, wird man beschimpft und als ebay-looser hingestellt. aus respekt muss ich jetzt aber noch erwähnen, dass es sicherlich auch den anderen fall gibt: derjenige, der sich einen epic-80er kauft und andere dumm hinstellt, weil ja ihr equip sooo dolle ist. auch die gibt es, jede wette - nur nicht so verbreitet vermutlich

wie gesagt, was übrigens zwischen den zeilen auch die grundaussage war: es kümmert mich nicht, ob sich einer einen charakter kauft oder hochspielt - solange er sich respektvoll verhält.

wenn ich ein ziel im game ernsthaft verfolge, werde ich alles daran setzten, das auch zu erreichen und da gehört halt auch dazu, die spreu vom weizen zu trennen - das war zu MC zeiten schon so, wo die ebay chars noch sehr selten waren. die verantwortung liegt an mir, ich will das ziel erreichen. und wenn ich einen ebay-char erwische und letztendlich dadurch die ziele nicht erreichen kann, bin ich schuld und nur ich!

alle anderen sollen machen was ihnen spass macht, solange sie den nötigen respekt mitbringen und niemandem schaden. moral und ethik können wir in der philosophiestunde besprechen, in der praxis findet man die leider nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## Sinixus (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: ist die WoW community wirklich so kleinkariert, Spieler mit weniger Zeit den Lvl 80 content nicht zu können?
> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



Wenn du weniger Zeit hast, dann dauert es für dich halt ein wenig länger. Direkten Schaden hat man nicht, stimmt.
Jedoch vergisst du hier einiges. 
Du stimmst ja den Nutzungsbedingungen von Blizzard zu, welche diese Art von "Hilfe" nicht gestattet. 
Das macht jeder der mit WoW zu spielen beginnt.
Wenn andere es schaffen fair zu bleiben und sich an die Regeln zu halten, dann solltest du es genauso schaffen. Jeder der sich auf "normale" Art und Weise einen 80er Charakter geschaffen hat, musste Zeit investieren. 
Ich denke mal, dass die meisten sich denken: Wenn ich die Zeit aufbringen musste, warum dann nicht auch der, oder ist er was Besonderes?
Nebenbei entgeht dir da auch einiges was recht witzig ist und so unter uns... wie willst du deinen Char beherrschen wenn du ihn nicht mal selbst hochspielst?

Also mich stört es ehrlich gesagt nicht wenn Cheater und Farmbots gemeldet werden. Vor allem Farmbots nerven wenn sie einem die Mobs vor der Nase wegklatschen.


----------



## Ghoreon (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -



Ordnungswidrigkeit != Straftat, aber ich bin ja nicht der erste, der Dich auf diesen Hirnriss aufmerksam macht.

Ich kann persönlich keine Powerleveler erkenne und wüsste nicht, was sie genau von "normalen" Spielern unterscheiden sollte, deshalb kann ich sie nicht melden.

Könnte ich einen entdecken, würde ich ihn aber sofort melden, schlicht und einfach da er mir im Zweifel Questitems/Kräuter/Erz oder sonstwas vor der Nase weglootet. Und da er kein Recht dazu hat (das solltest nämlich Du machen und nicht er) wird er gemeldet. Punktum.


----------



## Elicios (23. April 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du hast ein lustiges Rechtsbewusstsein. Einer zeigt mich an, dass ich etwas gegen das Gesetz/Regel getan habe. Statt es einzusehen und sich zu sagen: "Tja, doff für mich gelaufen. Aber das war das mir bekannte Risiko beim Versuch zu bescheissen". Nein, lieber begeht man direkt die nächste Regelverletzung...in dem Fall sogar schon eine Straftat.
> 
> Wenn nun noch jemand deine Prügelaktion verpetzt, was machst du dann mit dem?
> 
> ...



Klar, ist das mein Risiko wenn ich bescheissen würde, dass ich dabei erwischt werde! Kommt darauf nur an, wer mich erwischt! Beispiel Spicken: Wenn mich der Lehrer Erwischt (Blizzard)… Scheisse gelaufen! Wenn ich jedoch von jemanden dabei gesehen werde (Spieler) und dieser es mit seinem Ego nicht vereinbaren kann, dass ich gespickt habe und mich beim Lehrer verpfeift, ist dieser nach meiner Ansicht eine Petze! Was mit Petzten im RL passiert und diese niemand mag (Petzten mag ja nicht mal der Lehrer) hab ich schon erwähnt.


----------



## Nania (23. April 2009)

Die Leute in WoW sind nicht so kleinkariert wie es klingt, aber unfaires Spielen stört einen schon extrem. 

Natürlich würde ich niemanden anzeigen, der bei Rot über die Ampel rennt, allerdings ist dies auch nicht gerade ein sehr passender Vergleich.

Es ist im Endcontent wirklich eine Schande, wenn man jemanden hat, der nichts, aber auch gar nichts versteht. 
Vor allem macht Leveln einen irren Spaß und inzwischen dauert es auch nicht mehr so lange, bist man 80 ist. 

Da sollte man sich eine nette Gilde suchen, die einem hilft beim Leveln, die einen vielleicht durch die ein oder andere Instanz zieht und ihn dann im Endcontent auch gerne mitnimmt, weil man ihn ja kennt. 
Powerlevling Charaktere sind nun mal allgemein unbeliebt, ich kann die Tickets durchaus verstehen


----------



## Shubunki (23. April 2009)

...is mir alles ziemlich latte! ... jeder so, wie er mag. Das ist mal wieder typisch deutsch: " Der darf das nicht! ".. also denunzieren.. egal, ob ich davon einen Nachteil habe, oder nicht...


----------



## Kahadan (23. April 2009)

Ghoreon schrieb:


> Ordnungswidrigkeit != Straftat, aber ich bin ja nicht der erste, der Dich auf diesen Hirnriss aufmerksam macht.
> 
> Ich kann persönlich keine Powerleveler erkenne und wüsste nicht, was sie genau von "normalen" Spielern unterscheiden sollte, deshalb kann ich sie nicht melden.
> 
> Könnte ich einen entdecken, würde ich ihn aber sofort melden, schlicht und einfach da er mir im Zweifel Questitems/Kräuter/Erz oder sonstwas vor der Nase weglootet. Und da er kein Recht dazu hat (das solltest nämlich Du machen und nicht er) wird er gemeldet. Punktum.




"Powerleveler" oder "Levelbots" erkennt man meist an der relativ unintelligenten bzw. etwas skurilen Spielweise.
Bsp.: Blizzard auf einen Mob casten, "hakelige" Bewegungen ... 

Siehst du jemanden dessen Spielart etwas merkwürdig ist, schreib einfach mal etwas in den /s Chat oder flüstere ihn an (falls er von deiner Fraktion ist).
Antwortet er nicht bzw. reagiert garnicht ist es fast sicher ein Bot.
Ist der Spieler von der anderen Fraktion, so greife ihn einmal kurz an wenn er einen Mob gepullt hat.
Reagiert er wieder nicht -> Bot. (Keine Reaktion in diesem Fall: Er ignoriert dich und versucht weiter den Mob zu töten)


----------



## Nyxon (23. April 2009)

Also 60% der WoW Spieler die ihren Char selber hochgespielt haben, können ihren Char auch nicht richtig spielen^^
Also macht das keinen unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönliche habe nichts gegen solche Dinge wie Powerleveling, auch wenn ich es nie machen würde weil ich dann einfach ein Teil des Spiels verpasse.

Aber Du selber musst auch verstehen das manche Leute etwas dagegen haben, weil es dir ja auch einen Vorteil verschaft, und wenn andere einen Vorteil haben, heulen ebend die meisten leute rum. So ist das ebend.


----------



## axaxel (23. April 2009)

Eigentlich ist es doch ganz Einfach, auch WoW ist und bleibt in seinen Grundzügen, keine Rote Ampel, auch keine Schlägerei und auch ganz sicher keine Prüfung in der Schule, es ist und bleibt ein *SPIEL*. 

Spiele sollen einem Spaß bereiten und Unterhalten. Selbstverständlich sollen Sie auch oft ganz bewusst einen Wettbewerb unter den Spielenden darstellen.
Damit nun jeder der Spielenden Spaß an dem Spiel haben kann, benötigt man Regeln für die Spielmechanik, so das jeder weis wie Gespielt wird
und auch Regeln zum Spielverhalten, welche bei den meisten Spielen sehr ähnlich sind, da Sie oft auch universelle Regeln zum alltäglichen miteinander sind.
Bei WoW werden die Regeln der Spielmechanik vom Programm selbst Umgesetzt (Berechnung der Schadenswerte, der Regeneration, etc). Das bedeutet die einzigen Regeln an die der Spieler sich halten muss sind die Verhaltensregeln.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass diese Verhaltensregeln aus einem Ganz bestimmten Grund existieren. 
Dieser Grund ist das Jeder Gleichberechtigt und mit Freude das Spiel genießen kann.

Um ein Paar Vergleiche zu ziehen. Eine Regel bei den meisten Spielen ist es, nicht zu Betrügen und sich keine Unfairen Vorteile zu verschaffen.
_Wer bei Monopoly heimlich Geld aus der Bank zieht, wird früher oder später keine Spielpartner mehr finden.
Wer beim Pokern einen Spiegel hinter seine Opponenten stellt, wird früher oder später böse enden.
Wer bei Counter Strike mit Aimbot Spielt muss sich nicht wundert wenn er von VAC gebannt wird.
Wer bei den Olympischen Spielen Gedopt ist, wird wohl Gesperrt._

Der Grund für die Betrügerei in all diesen Beispielen, ist wohl der sich einen Vorteil zu Verschaffen, um besser zu seinals andere.
Das Resultat dieser Betrügereien ist wohl in allen Fällen Unmut und schlechte Stimmung auf beiden Seiten.

Und um diese Äußerungen mit dem Petzen aufzugreifen, ja es gibt gewiss Momente in denen man andere Decken kann/muss. Betrüger bei einem Spiel muss man aber keinesfalls decken.
Den ihr habt euch einen Vorteil gegenüber euren Mitspielern verschafft, also verlangt nicht das diese euch auch noch dafür Loben.

Spielt Fair und haltet euch bei Spielen an die Regeln dann gibt es auch keinen Grund Petze zu Schreien oder zu Jammern.


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Ja im großen und im ganzen habt ihr ja irgendwo Recht aber regeln sind dafür da gebrochen zu werden wie im RL


----------



## Kujon (23. April 2009)

Sinixus schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass die meisten sich denken: Wenn ich die Zeit aufbringen musste, warum dann nicht auch der, oder ist er was Besonderes?



..."die zeit aufbringen MUSSTE"...

genau das ist der punkt! merkste was? ;-) darum die diskussion hier

würde es nämlich jeder als spiel sehen, welches hauptsächlich zum zeitvertreib und als spassfaktor gespielt würde, müssten wir die diskussion hier nicht führen.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

graffiti schrieb:


> Ja im großen und im ganzen habt ihr ja irgendwo Recht aber regeln sind dafür da gebrochen zu werden wie im RL


Nein, der Sinn der Regeln ist nicht, daß man sie bricht.
Der Sinn von abgeschlossenen Türen ist ja schließlich auch nicht, daß man sie eintritt...


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Kujon schrieb:


> ..."die zeit aufbringen MUSSTE"...
> 
> genau das ist der punkt! merkste was? ;-) darum die diskussion hier
> 
> würde es nämlich jeder als spiel sehen, welches hauptsächlich zum zeitvertreib und als spassfaktor gespielt würde, müssten wir die diskussion hier nicht führen.




Genau Spiel und Spass und nicht mehr aber für manche ist das Spiel ein Heiligtum


----------



## ReWahn (23. April 2009)

Wenn du nicht einmal zum leveln genug zeit hast kannst du den lvl 80 content eh vergessen.

Leute, 15 minuten shooter spielen ist kein ding.
ne runde rts spielen, die 30-6 minuten dauert is ein ding.
aber ein RPG braucht Zeit. das ist einfach nix für Leute, die ma eben zwischendurch ne halbe stunde was zocken wollen.

goldkauf und powerleveling sind bööööhse. 
willst du was, dann tu was dafür. das ist das prinzip eines MMORPG.


----------



## Contactman (23. April 2009)

An den TE: Nächste mal keinen Thread erstellen und einfach machen.

In Deutschland tendieren immer alle zu Neid und was anderes wird hier gerade nicht ausgedrückt.
Wenn dir dein Geld das Wert ist, mach es.

Wenn nen reicher Anwalt sich Schwarzarbeiter ran holt um seinen Weg zu pflastern oder sonst was, 
dann bricht er auch Regeln. Solang er nicht erwischt wird kann es ihn nicht jucken.

*EDIT: Gerade nocht eingefallen. Soll sich doch mal jeder (wer Zeit hat) die Frage stellen, ob er für ka. >150&#8364;
         den Char eines anderen hoch zocken würde.*


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Klar, ist das mein Risiko wenn ich bescheissen würde, dass ich dabei erwischt werde! Kommt darauf nur an, wer mich erwischt! Beispiel Spicken: Wenn mich der Lehrer Erwischt (Blizzard)… Scheisse gelaufen! Wenn ich jedoch von jemanden dabei gesehen werde (Spieler) und dieser es mit seinem Ego nicht vereinbaren kann, dass ich gespickt habe und mich beim Lehrer verpfeift, ist dieser nach meiner Ansicht eine Petze! Was mit Petzten im RL passiert und diese niemand mag (Petzten mag ja nicht mal der Lehrer) hab ich schon erwähnt.


Der Vergleich hinkt doch maßlos. Auf der einen Seite steht die Schulgemeinschaft, die sich persönlich sehr gut kennt, auf der anderen Seite ein anonymer Haufen von vielen Spielern, die noch nie ein Wort miteinander gewechselt haben. Zudem ist Blizzard keiner Lehrer, sondern der Hausmeister, der die Örtlichkeiten betraut, in denen wir spielen. Klar hat der Hausmeister seine Regeln, aber es gibt auch Schüler, die was dagegen haben, wenn man das Schulgebäude beschmutzt.

Und wer den Petzen auf's Maul haut, dem gehört selbst mal gehörig auf's Maul gehauen ... "laß Dich nicht erwischen" war schon immer die goldene Regel ... und wer sich erwischen läßt, dem gehört für seine Dummheit nochmal eine verpaßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> In Deutschland tendieren immer alle zu Neid und was anderes wird hier gerade nicht ausgedrückt.
> Wenn dir dein Geld das Wert ist, mach es.


Plumpe Verallgemeinerung.
Beim ein oder anderen mag das Motiv Neid sein.
Das gilt aber nicht für alle an der Diskussion beteiligten. Für mich zum Beispiel nicht.



Contactman schrieb:


> Wenn nen reicher Anwalt sich Schwarzarbeiter ran holt um seinen Weg zu pflastern oder sonst was,
> dann bricht er auch Regeln. Solang er nicht erwischt wird kann es ihn nicht jucken.


Gutes Beispiel. Solange der Mörder nicht erwischt wird, juckt's ihn wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Regeln gebrochen zu haben.


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. April 2009)

Tu, was du für richtig hälst, belästige andere Menschen nicht damit und beschwere dich am Ende nicht, wenn es schief geht.
Was darfst du mehr erwarten? Verständnis? Wozu, die anderen tuen auch nur, was sie für richtig halten.


----------



## fakt0r (23. April 2009)

Und du findest es besser das jemand völlig fremdes deinen Charakter auf Level 80 spielt? Finde ich ebenfalls nicht O.K.. Ist richtig wenn die Leute sowas einem GM melden.


----------



## Contactman (23. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Plumpe Verallgemeinerung.
> Beim ein oder anderen mag das Motiv Neid sein.
> Das gilt aber nicht für alle an der Diskussion beteiligten. Für mich zum Beispiel nicht.
> 
> ...



Verallgemeinerung hin oder her. Warum gehen dann die Protz-Reichen, die gern mit nem dicken Schlitten vor die Disco etc. fahren wollen,
von hier weg? Weil in Deutschland nicht gesagt wird, he sieh mal geiles Auto, der hat es geschafft.

Und das mit dem Mörder naja. Selbst wenn er bei der Aktion erwischt würde, dann holt er sich WoW (Account) neu und  gut is.


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> An den TE: Nächste mal keinen Thread erstellen und einfach machen.
> 
> In Deutschland tendieren immer alle zu Neid und was anderes wird hier gerade nicht ausgedrückt.
> Wenn dir dein Geld das Wert ist, mach es.
> ...


Aber wenn der reiche Anwalt mal pleite geht und Arbeitslosengeld oder sowas haben will, dann rennt er zum Staat und will jeden Cent des Geldes haben, der ihm zusteht ... und scheißt darauf, dass er den Staat damals beschissen hat. Und wenn ich ein Ticket schreiben könnte, ich würde es tun, glaub's mir ... solche Egoisten kotzen mich an.

Zu Deinem Edit ... nein, würde ich nicht tun. Es ist und bleibt ein Spiel, das soll er mal schön selbst machen ... und ich investiere keine Freizeit/Spielzeit für dieses Geld.


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung hin oder her. Warum gehen dann die Protz-Reichen, die gern mit nem dicken Schlitten vor die Disco etc. fahren wollen,
> von hier weg? Weil in Deutschland nicht gesagt wird, he sieh mal geiles Auto, der hat es geschafft.
> 
> Und das mit dem Mörder naja. Selbst wenn er bei der Aktion erwischt würde, dann holt er sich WoW (Account) neu und  gut is.


"Protz-Reiche" ist übrigens ein schönes Wort. Man ist nicht neidisch auf diese Leute, sondern man verachtet sie für ihr abgehobenes Verhalten und ihr Verhalten ... "eure Armut kotzt mich an" ist ein schönes Zitat. Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus ...


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung hin oder her. Warum gehen dann die Protz-Reichen, die gern mit nem dicken Schlitten vor die Disco etc. fahren wollen,
> von hier weg? Weil in Deutschland nicht gesagt wird, he sieh mal geiles Auto, der hat es geschafft.


Doch, genau aus dem Grund gehen sie.
Weil man hier dann sagt "he sieh mal geiles Auto, der hat es geschafft. Dem sollte es nicht weh tun mehr Steuern zu zahlen".

Mit anderen Worten: Um sich an ihr zu laben war ihnen die Gesellschaft hier gut genug. Doch wenn's daran geht davon der Gesellschaft einen Teil zurück zu geben, verlassen sie diese lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (23. April 2009)

Contactman schrieb:


> *EDIT: Gerade nocht eingefallen. Soll sich doch mal jeder (wer Zeit hat) die Frage stellen, ob er für ka. >150€
> den Char eines anderen hoch zocken würde.*



Je nachdem wie viele level, alle 80 auf keinen fall. Da gehen min 160 Stunden bei drauf, das ist nen stundenlohn von unter 1€. oO

Mir ist das egal, hab da selbst schon drüber nachgedacht, aber mir ist die gefahr zu groß, dass erstens mein Acce gesperrt wird. Und es bringt nicht sich nen 2. zu zulegen, da alle über diese IP adresse ingame gehenden Acces "geflaggt" werden.


----------



## Contactman (23. April 2009)

@Dalmus: Die, die hier reich geworden sind, haben ihr Gehalt auch versteuern müssen und ihren Teil auch geleistet. Und wenn sie 125T € im Jahren                     
                verdienen zahlen sie sogar noch diese Reichensteuer drauf, also leisten sie noch einen höheren Teil.

@War-Rock: Die IPs vom DSLer wechseln aus einem großen Pool von Adressen und ich glaub es wird dann auch immer der Pool getauscht.
                   Wegen dem Geld was man theoretisch bekommen könnte, müsste man schauen ka was nen Level-Service kostet.


----------



## turalya (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> bin ehrlicher spieler und dulde es. und nun?


dann bist du nicht ehrlich schon mal daran gedacht? oO 
Den Dieb bei der Polizei nicht melden aber mehr Polizeiaufgebot fordern oder wie?


mir schadet es durch das gespamme --> melden


----------



## Totemwächter (23. April 2009)

Also ich kann da zu nur sagen ich habe mir schon mehrer chars lvln lassen, nicht weil ich keine zeit habe sondern einfach keine lust zu lvln, ich habe 2 auf 80 gespielt und hatte einfach kein bock noch mehr zu lvln, und ich kann sagen das ich meine klassen behersche. Und auch gold habe ich schon mal gekauft, zwar meist in dern ersten paar wochen um mein char auszurüsten aber wenn das mal erledigt ist muss man nichts mehr kaufen.

und an die flamer und wihner, Was habt ihr für ein schaden wenn ich mein char lvln lasse? Keinen sondern im gegenteil der 80er content füllt sich, und nach 5-6 raid beherscht auch der noch so große noob sein char! Ich könnte wetten das fast in jeder gilde mind 1-2 leute dabei sind die ihre chars lvln haben lassen und sogut wie in jedem raid.

Edith Flüstert: Und der grund mit dem gespame und dem chat is ja mal total sinnlos, es kommt am tag vll 2 mal vor das jemand ein anwispert (wenn überhaupt) und eher selten das die leute im Handelschannel spamen, und selbst wenn sind das keine 2min, Währt ihr also am tag so 4-5std im handelschannel wären das 5x60=300-2=298min die ihr ungestört lesen könnt, das sind weniger als 98% also ist von stören schon mal keine rede.


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Also ich kann da zu nur sagen ich habe mir schon mehrer chars lvln lassen, nicht weil ich keine zeit habe sondern einfach keine lust zu lvln, ich habe 2 auf 80 gespielt und hatte einfach kein bock noch mehr zu lvln, und ich kann sagen das ich meine klassen behersche. Und auch gold habe ich schon mal gekauft, zwar meist in dern ersten paar wochen um mein char auszurüsten aber wenn das mal erledigt ist muss man nichts mehr kaufen.
> 
> und an die flamer und wihner, Was habt ihr für ein schaden wenn ich mein char lvln lasse? Keinen sondern im gegenteil der 80er content füllt sich, und nach 5-6 raid beherscht auch der noch so große noob sein char! Ich könnte wetten das fast in jeder gilde mind 1-2 leute dabei sind die ihre chars lvln haben lassen und sogut wie in jedem raid.




Endlich mal einer der ehrlich ist und es stimmt zu 100%


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Und vergleicht nicht immer das Spiel mit dem RL es ist nur ein spiel oder ist von euch zb noch keiner über eine Rote Ampel gegangen??????


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

graffiti schrieb:


> Und vergleicht nicht immer das Spiel mit dem RL es ist nur ein spiel oder ist von euch zb noch keiner über eine Rote Ampel gegangen??????




Und das ist auch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## turalya (23. April 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Also ich kann da zu nur sagen ich habe mir schon mehrer chars lvln lassen, nicht weil ich keine zeit habe sondern einfach keine lust zu lvln, ich habe 2 auf 80 gespielt und hatte einfach kein bock noch mehr zu lvln, und ich kann sagen das ich meine klassen behersche. Und auch gold habe ich schon mal gekauft, zwar meist in dern ersten paar wochen um mein char auszurüsten aber wenn das mal erledigt ist muss man nichts mehr kaufen.
> 
> und an die flamer und wihner, Was habt ihr für ein schaden wenn ich mein char lvln lasse? Keinen sondern im gegenteil der 80er content füllt sich, und nach 5-6 raid beherscht auch der noch so große noob sein char! Ich könnte wetten das fast in jeder gilde mind 1-2 leute dabei sind die ihre chars lvln haben lassen und sogut wie in jedem raid.


Das glaube ich nicht...sagen wir mal es gibt 10 millionen Spieler also ca 100.000 Gilden (100 Spieler pro Gilde)

laut Adam Riese 200.000 Spieler die sich lvln ham lassen* 100 Euro pro lvln= 20.000.000 Euro 
Dann hätten diese Leute andere Möglichkeiten als Handelschannel Spammen

lvl selber und sagen das du deinen char gut beherrschst können nur andere weil so behauptet das sagt mein kleiner bruder auch von sich


----------



## graffiti (23. April 2009)

Und redet euch das nicht immer so schön ich mache so etwas nicht aber viele von euch ziehen Leute durch inis gegen Gold    gekauftes Gold und das ist natürlich nicht schlimm^^


----------



## Anburak-G (23. April 2009)

@TE

Auch in WoW hat Schäuble seine Finger mitdrinn^^


----------



## Eckhexaule (23. April 2009)

Wer andere braucht um auf 80 zu kommen, hat meiner Meinung nach nicht verstanden um was es in einem Spiel geht. Spiele sollen Spaß machen!

Wenn jemand meint sich powerlevel zu leisten, soll er das machen.
Aber er muss halt damit rechnen, dass sein Account unter Umständen gebannt wird.
Oder was noch cooler ist, sein Account später mal gehackt wird.


----------



## fützo (23. April 2009)

okay 2 wörter: fair play. und ausserdem meld ich leute wie dich schon weil se solche würstchen sind. du bist nicht besser als irgend n reicher junge der sich toll fühlt weil papi ihm zum achtzehnten n dickes auto schenkt.


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Was wollt ihr denn? In den AGBs steht cheaten ist nicht erlaubt, das Weitergeben von Accounts an andere ist nicht erlaubt und wenn einer meint durch solche Faulheit soll sein Account gesperrt werden dann soll er doch. Strafbar im Sinne des Gesetzes mag es nicht sein, aber Blizzard kann im eigenen Spiel schalten und walten wies ihnen passt.
Wenn ich einen erkenne petz ich natürlich, denn wies typisch deutsch ist find ich Faulheit und Schummeln doof und nen gewissen Anteil Schadenfreude hab ich auch daran.
Ihr seid dann aber wahrscheinlich auch die ersten die jammern und Tickets schreiben wenn ihr von Goldverkäufern belästigt werdet.


----------



## Ligyron (23. April 2009)

Ich finde es eher gut, dass die Spieler so reagieren, schließlich hält man so Spieler vom cheaten ab und da WoW ein MMORGP ist, betrifft jede Benutzung eines Cheats automatisch seine Mitspieler.


----------



## Stevesteel (23. April 2009)

fützo schrieb:


> okay 2 wörter: fair play. und ausserdem meld ich leute wie dich schon weil se solche würstchen sind. du bist nicht besser als irgend n reicher junge der sich toll fühlt weil papi ihm zum achtzehnten n dickes auto schenkt.


oha, hier liest sich der Neid aber so richtig heraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Also ich kann da zu nur sagen ich habe mir schon mehrer chars lvln lassen, nicht weil ich keine zeit habe sondern einfach keine lust zu lvln, ich habe 2 auf 80 gespielt und hatte einfach kein bock noch mehr zu lvln, und ich kann sagen das ich meine klassen behersche. Und auch gold habe ich schon mal gekauft, zwar meist in dern ersten paar wochen um mein char auszurüsten aber wenn das mal erledigt ist muss man nichts mehr kaufen.


Danke, das unterstützt meine These, daß Leute, die Powerleveling-Services in Anspruch nehmen in der Regel auch kein Problem darin sehen Gold zu kaufen.



Totemwächter schrieb:


> und an die flamer und wihner, Was habt ihr für ein schaden wenn ich mein char lvln lasse? Keinen sondern im gegenteil der 80er content füllt sich


Hm, alle die anderer Meinung sind als Du sind automatisch Flamer und Whiner?
Oder wolltest Du gar nicht uns alle ansprechen, die wir nicht Deine Meinung teilen, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil von uns?
Was genau habe ich davon wenn sich die Server mit fremdgelevelten 80ern füllen?



graffiti schrieb:


> Und vergleicht nicht immer das Spiel mit dem RL es ist nur ein spiel oder ist von euch zb noch keiner über eine Rote Ampel gegangen??????


Au Mann... Du verlangst von uns, daß wir aufhören sollen das Spiel mit dem RL zu vergleichen und kommst im gleichen Atemzug wieder mit der roten Ampel?
Ist jetzt nicht Dein ernst, oder?

Edit:


Totemwächter schrieb:


> Freak, das kann gut sein, wow ist mein hobby und genauso wie ein eisebahn freak geld in seine eisenbahnanlage steckt, steck ich mein geld in wow. wieso auch nicht?


Hm... der Eisenbahnfreak baut seine Eisenbahnanlage aber in der Regel selbst.
Jemand der andere dafür bezahlt seine Eisenbahnanlage zu bauen... ich bin nicht sicher, ob der den Titel "Eisenbahnfreak" zu recht trägt.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. April 2009)

Mal abgesehen von dem korrekten Argument, dass davon auszugehen ist, das man bei einem gekauften 80iger seine Klasse nicht hinreichend beherrscht, frage ich mich auch, wo der Reiz, Identifikation und die Faszination bleibt, wenn ich ein fremd erspieltes Produkt vorgesetzt bekomme. Irgendwie erschliesst sich mir das ganze überhaupt nicht ! Mein Rat: Spiel was anderes


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von dem korrekten Argument, dass davon auszugehen ist, das man bei einem gekauften 80iger seine Klasse nicht hinreichend beherrscht, frage ich mich auch, wo der Reiz, Identifikation und die Faszination bleibt, wenn ich ein fremd erspieltes Produkt vorgesetzt bekomme. Irgendwie erschliesst sich mir das ganze überhaupt nicht ! Mein Rat: Spiel was anderes



Das is doch egal. Hauptsache man hat den Längsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (23. April 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Das is doch egal. Hauptsache man hat den Längsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Really ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pitmen (23. April 2009)

Hi,

mal ganz abgesehen davon dass WoW ab Level 80 erst "richtig" anfängt, würde ich Dir zu einem E-bay Char raten.

Wenn du schon die Kohle lockermachen willst, bzw. über hast, steige gleich mit einem "fertigen" Account ein. Sparst Dir 
das Raiden, hast meistens schon etwas mehr Gold und Epic Reiten. Dazu noch ein paar nette Oldschool Titel und geile Berufe mit denen Du gleich Gold scheffeln kannst . 
Den ganzen Kram Transferierst du für 20 €/Char auf einen netten Server und brauchst Deine kostbare Zeit nicht mit Leveln verplempern. Natürlich erstellst du auf deinem 
Zielrealm Charaktere mit dem Namen deiner vorhanden zu transferierenden Chars. Sparst nochmal  die 8€/ Char  Abzockgebühr für die Namensänderung,
da "deine" Namen ja schon vergeben sind auf dem Zielrealm und Du deinen Char(s) neue Namen geben kannst.

Wenn Du es richtig anstellst passiert Dir/deinem Account nichts bis überhaupt nichts. (Habe mal n' Post dazu abgeliefert und rate dringlichst 
dazu jede Einzelheit davon zu beherzigen).

Die ersten Wochen werden zwar die Hölle auf Erden für dich sein, weil Du ein absoluter ober Noob bist und sogut wie jeder 
es an Deiner Spielweise erkennen kann... Vor allem deine Opferrolle im PvP (Zum Raiden wirst du vermutlich kaum kommen wg. Zeitaufwand)         Aber man, more Risk -> more Fun.

Ich persönlich finde es nicht verwerflich einen "second Hand Char" zu spielen, wenn  Achtung:  wenn man den Char beherrscht und der Community nicht mit seinem
nicht vorhandenen  Skill auf die nerven geht.  

Ist eigentlich wie in jeder großen deutschen Firma, fresse halten und einfach funktionieren, wer aufmuckt bekommt n Ticket...

Have Fun


----------



## Madone (23. April 2009)

fützo schrieb:


> okay 2 wörter: fair play. und ausserdem meld ich leute wie dich schon weil se solche würstchen sind. du bist nicht besser als irgend n reicher junge der sich toll fühlt weil papi ihm zum achtzehnten n dickes auto schenkt.




Ich verdien mein eigenes Geld, somit würd ich mir mein eigenes dickes Auto schenken.
Aber eigl wär es eher so, dass jemand mir ein Auto baut, damit ich mit meinen Freunden fahren kann, 
denn sonst müsste ich es selber bauen, um mal in deiner analogie zu bleiben


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

pitmen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ganz abgesehen davon dass WoW ab Level 80 erst "richtig" anfängt, würde ich Dir zu einem E-bay Char raten.
> 
> ...



Man kann sein geld auch gleich verbrennen. Also ich finds iwie ziemlich bescheuert 2000€ oder mehr für ne Spielfigur auszugeben.


----------



## rushrage (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch überhaupt keinen Schaden, wenn ich mir den Charakter auf 80 zocken lasse und dann selbst spiele.



sehr wohl, du willst 80er content spielen - hast aber kein plan von deinem char, dabei kommt dann ein movement-, gear- und talentbaumkrüppel raus


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Really ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich schon. Ich selber hab keinen, aber ich denke schon


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich verdien mein eigenes Geld, somit würd ich mir mein eigenes dickes Auto schenken.
> Aber eigl wär es eher so, dass jemand mir ein Auto baut, damit ich mit meinen Freunden fahren kann,
> denn sonst müsste ich es selber bauen, um mal in deiner analogie zu bleiben


Nicht ganz.
Es ist ja nicht irgendein Auto. 
Ein fertiger 80er ist eher zu vergleichen mit einem aufgemotzten Schlitten mit wenig Originalteilen.
Und an sowas hat man eigentlich auch nur längeren Spass, wenn man selbst dran geschraubt hat.


----------



## Sethia (23. April 2009)

Ist mir völlig schnuppe, wer keinen Bock aufs Leveln hat und auch keine Probleme damit hat sein Geld fürs Powerleveling auszugeben... der solls halt machen. Gespamme im Handelschannel sehe ich persönlich nicht zu viel, ich hänge allerdings auch keine 5 Stunden in Dalaran rum und lasse mir dabei die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen.

Wenn ich in ner Hauptstadt bin sehe ich sehr selten irgendwas von irgendwelchen Goldsellern und angewhispert ob ich Gold kaufen/verkaufen/verschenken möchte wurde ich in der ganzen Zeit noch nie.

Solange derjenige mit den etwaigen Konsequenzen leben kann... bitteschön.

-----

Zu dem Thema reich... was wollt ihr eigentlich? Jeder 2. jammert ständig rum, alles wäre zu teuer und die Welt ist so ungerecht, soviel zu tun und die doofen Geldsäcke protzen rum... und sobald ihr eine Möglichkeit habt Geld zu sparen oder welches zu bekommen schlagt ihr zu. Sowas scheinheiliges... da ziehts einem echt die Schuhe aus. In Deutschland (genauer, Berlin) treten sie dir noch ins Auto und kratzen irgendeine Scheisse von wegen "Umwelt" in dein Auto mit Hybridantrieb. Kein Wunder das man es da nicht mehr aushält. 

Grüsse aus Luxembourg. -.-


----------



## Leviathan666 (23. April 2009)

pitmen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es nicht verwerflich einen "second Hand Char" zu spielen, wenn  Achtung:  wenn man den Char beherrscht und der Community nicht mit seinem
> nicht vorhandenen  Skill auf die nerven geht.


Weißt du warum ich mich selbst von eBay-Char-Käufern fernhalte? Sie kommen in die Gilde, sind unter Umständen sogar eine Bereicherung und verlieren ihren Account weil der Besitzer seinen Char wieder zurückhaben will. Schon oft genug mitbekommen.

Goldkauf/Leveling Service/Charhandel sind ganz klar verboten. Nicht verwechseln mit "illegal" - das würde heißen, dass man ein Gesetz übertreten hat. Die AGBs von Blizzard sind keine Gesetze. Wenn man gegen sie verstößt, riskiert man seinen Account zu verlieren (Dauersperre). 

Wenn man keine Zeit zum Leveln hat sollte man sich auch nicht so große Ziele stecken oder sich ggf. damit abfinden, dass man mal keine Woche sondern 2 Monate für die Höchststufe braucht.


----------



## Eddishar (23. April 2009)

Minastry schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber mir isses latte, es gibt die Möglichkeit, es gibt die Nachfrage, folglich sollen sie es tun. Würde wegen sonem Unsinn nicht mein, oder die Zeit des Gamemasters in Anspruch nehmen.


Und genau DAS ist das Problem. Es gibt das Angebot des Powerlevelings, das idR auch immer mit dem Angebot des Goldsellers einher geht. Und Goldseller sind für die Leute, die einfach nur spielen wollen, die größte Pest. Denn das Gold wird immer zu Lasten der anderen Spieler verdient. Sei es durch "normale" Auktionshausverkäufe, die dadurch den Preis drücken, sei es durch Bot-Gefarme, das die questenden Spieler stört, oder sei es durch Account-Hacking ... darüber müssen wir uns wohl nicht unterhalten.

Wenn Du einem Freund von Dir 50 Euro in die Hand drückst, damit er Deinen Charakter von 70 auf 80 levelt, würde wohl niemand was sagen ... aber wenn Du einem Unternehmen Geld überweist, damit sie mit allen genannten Nachteilen Deinen Charakter hochlevelt, dann gehört das zum Schutze der anderen Spieler gemeldet.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Weißt du warum ich mich selbst von eBay-Char-Käufern fernhalte? Sie kommen in die Gilde, sind unter Umständen sogar eine Bereicherung und verlieren ihren Account weil der Besitzer seinen Char wieder zurückhaben will. Schon oft genug mitbekommen.


Dazu kommt noch, daß sie einfach wenig Bindung an den Char haben. Die bleiben häufig gar nicht lange bei der Stange, was dann noch ein weiterer Grund ist, warum die oft nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr da sind.
Hat man sowas im Raid, dann hat man manchmal bei der Lootvergabe ein flaues Gefühl im Magen, weil man befürchtet, daß das Item dem Raid nicht lange dienlich sein wird.


----------



## zenturionzi (23. April 2009)

Habe auch schon mal 20k Gold gekauft und es interresiert niemanden und wissen tut es auch niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich Leute ich würd hier nicht so mit meinen Cheatvergehen rumpralen. Was wenn jetz einer hier sehr sehr gemein wäre und schaut welche Chars ihr habt, das dann blizzard meldet, die das überprüfen und dann eure Account sperren?


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Aha, und das weist du woher? Quelle usw. das heist allso das ich troz T7.5 en in-game loser bin? (jaja bin ja schon am T8 farmen^^)
> Freak, das kann gut sein, wow ist mein hobby und genauso wie ein eisebahn freak geld in seine eisenbahnanlage steckt, steck ich mein geld in wow. wieso auch nicht?


wofür ne quelle? meinst du, du wärst jetzt kein ingame loser, nur weil du das billige t7,5 hast? ist ja auch so schwer, das zu bekommen. oO
also ja: du bist ein ingame loser.


----------



## Anduris (23. April 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Leute ich würd hier nicht so mit meinen Cheatvergehen rumpralen. Was wenn jetz einer hier sehr sehr gemein wäre und schaut welche Chars ihr habt, das dann blizzard meldet, die das überprüfen und dann eure Account sperren?


ich setz mich mal heut abend hin und versuch raus zu kriegen, welche chars der gute hat.
dann werd ichs melden, weil solche leute haben in WoW nix zu suchen.


----------



## Schlamm (23. April 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem damit wenn andere das machen. Aber ohne das Leveln hat man keine Beziehung zum Chara, keine Erfahrung, gemeinsame Inis mit Freunden. Das ist mir persönlich sehr wichtig bei einem Chara. 
Es ist dann nicht irgendein Chara sonder MEIN Chara. (Pardon, Blizz seiner xD)


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Also es ist immer ganz witzig wie man parallelen ziehen kann,

da wird sich immer über Manager aufgeregt die nur in die eigene Tasche wirtschaften. Den Betrieben empfehlen: Schmeißt Leute raus! Da spart ihr Geld!

Ist es verboten? Nein!

Und wer regt sich meistens drüber auf? Die gleichen Leute die sich in einem Spiel nichtmal an die Regeln halten können! Ja wahrscheinlich greifen sie auch noch bei Monopoly mal kurz in die Bank wenn keiner hinschaut! Immerhin ist es ja fürs eigene Ego wichtig zu gewinnen! Oder man ist einfach "zu faul" es genauso langwierig zu machen wie die Anderen!

Ja Deutschland ist in der Hinsicht prüde! Aber anscheinend aber nicht prüde genug, als das ein System auf Freiwillkeit auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hätte!


----------



## Pacster (23. April 2009)

Wieso man powerleveler meldet? Nunja....:
a)es ist illegal
b)verdienen damit die Leute Geld, die uns die ganze Zeit mit dämlichen Werbenachrichten nerven
c) Sind die Powerleveler die gleichen, die auch die Farmbots betreiben(und die sind nervig beim Questen, zerstören die AH-Preise...und machen in BGs eingesetzt auch dort fie Balance kaputt)
d)unterstütze ich keine Kindersklavenarbeit in China.....


----------



## scheiwalker (23. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Meldest du, wenn du siehst dass jemand etwas klaut, was du als ehrlicher Bürger bezahlen musst?
> Meldest du, wenn jemand falsch parkt und dir damit einen Behindertenparkplatz wegnimmt?
> 
> Ich find es ganz und gar nicht klein-kariert, etwas zu melden was unfair ist und mich stört.



ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ich setz mich mal heut abend hin und versuch raus zu kriegen, welche chars der gute hat.
> dann werd ichs melden, weil solche leute haben in WoW nix zu suchen.



Das is ja nicht schwer. Muss ja nur die Profile betrachten.

Und wenn das klappt möchte ich noch sagen dass es mir iwie doch ein bisschen leid tut dass ich Anduris jetz auf die Idee gebracht hab


----------



## Maragus (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde



omg. 

Ich lese mir jetzt schon den ganzen Nachmittag immer diesen Thread kopfschüttelnd durch. Aber dieser Post ist der Hammer...

Genau DAS ist das Problem unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Dalmus (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde


Jau jau, Zivilcourage ist schon so ne Sache...


----------



## Eckhexaule (23. April 2009)

@ Scheiwalker:

Das ist ein absoluter Witz!
Immer weg sehen und irgendwann haben wir wieder A. Hitler, weil ja keiner was sagen will. oO
Aber ich kenn einen der hat auch mal weggesehen, jetzt ist er vorbestraft. Ich hoffe er hat daraus gelernt. Der Zusamengeschlagene ist heute querschittsgelähmt!
In der Gerichtsversammlung sagte er, er wurde ihm vergeben, aber muss ständig dran denken, dass er mal laufen konnte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. April 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Wieso man powerleveler meldet? Nunja....:
> a)es ist illegal
> b)verdienen damit die Leute Geld, die uns die ganze Zeit mit dämlichen Werbenachrichten nerven
> c) Sind die Powerleveler die gleichen, die auch die Farmbots betreiben(und die sind nervig beim Questen, zerstören die AH-Preise...und machen in BGs eingesetzt auch dort fie Balance kaputt)
> d)unterstütze ich keine Kindersklavenarbeit in China.....




bester beitrag im ganzen thread.. vorallem punkt d)


und ebay chars.. naja wie schon erwähnt man kann die Geheimfrage/Accountnamen ja nicht ändern und die CD keys werden meißt sowieso nicht mitversendet von daher braucht man zur Änderung des Namens auch die Kopie des Personalausweises und daran hängts dann.. Namenänderung von Peter Lustig auf Kalle schmidt? wieso das denn? Nachname ändern klar.. aber dann nur mit Beurkundung.. aber Vorname?

So und wenn der originale besitzer nun auf die Idee kommt das Passwort über die Sicherheitsfrage zu ändern dann hast du im ernstfall pech gehabt weil der originale besitzer immer sagen könnte, dass sein account gehackt wurde.

So und nun stehst du 400 Euro ärmer da und ohne account.


----------



## Gen91 (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Ich weiss das es verboten ist.
> Allerdings ist es auch verboten über eine rote Ampel zu rennen um einen Bus zu erreich und trotzdem Ruf ich da nicht gleich die Polizei - obwohl das sogar eine Straftat ist -
> Natürlich ist es ärgerlich, wenn man mit jemanden spielt der keine Ahnung hat vom Spiel, aber das kann genausogut  einfach ein talentfreier spieler sein, der seinen Char selbst
> hochgezockt hat.
> ...


1. Über rote Ampeln zu rennen is keine Straftat, sondern eine Ordnungwiedrigkeit (Fahrschule lässt grüßen^^)
2. Fang mit solchen Vergleichen gar nicht erst an, über eine rote Ampel zu rennen schadet niemandem (außer wenn du angefahren wirst dir und dem Fahrer einen Schock bescherst)
3. Dein Powerlvling schadet den anderen WoW Spielern, vielleicht nicht direkt, aber umsomehr Leute Powerlvling, Goldkauf etc. in Anspruch nehmen, umso mehr wird es von diesen geben!


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde



Ich hoffe nicht dass du in meiner Nähe bist wenn ich verdroschen werd oder nen Autounfall hab. Also das is echt sowas von assozial. Sowas von Feige. Nur weil du schiss hast du könntest dir Feinde machen? Kannst du noch in den Spiegel schaun? Und wenn du mal überfallen wirst? Wünschst du dir dann nicht auch dass jemand kommt um dir zu helfen? Also ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so, aber dir wüsch ich dass dir sowas passiert damit du vielleicht auch lernst mal an andere zu denken. Du gehst wahrscheinlich auch nicht zur Beerdigung deiner Omi weil du lieber zocken willst oder?


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde



und da soll nochmal einer sagen man kann nicht von dem Verhalten im Spiel auf den Charakter des Menschen hinter dem Monitor schließen! oO

Du bist echt ein trauriger Vogel! Aber wenigstens wird jetzt klar warum du "schnelle tolle Erfolge" brauchst!

"Realife error" sag ich dazu nur!

Courage ist ne Art von Ehre die man nicht durch Anwesenheit erhält!^^ Oh man......


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> 2. Fang mit solchen Vergleichen gar nicht erst an, über eine rote Ampel zu rennen schadet niemandem (außer wenn du angefahren wirst dir und dem Fahrer einen Schock bescherst)



Das kannst du so nicht sagen. Über rote Ampeln rennen kann schaden. Wenn das kleine Kinder sehn und das dann machen? Kinder, glaub bis 10 Jahre können keine Entfernungen abschätzen. Da is schnell eins platt.


----------



## Shubunki (23. April 2009)

..also das nichtmelden von powerlevlern mit Hitlers Entwicklung zu vergleichen is schon ziemlich daneben...


----------



## turalya (23. April 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ..also das nichtmelden von powerlevlern mit Hitlers Entwicklung zu vergleichen is schon ziemlich daneben...


Lesen > Posten du Held


----------



## VallovShatt (23. April 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ..also das nichtmelden von powerlevlern mit Hitlers Entwicklung zu vergleichen is schon ziemlich daneben...



Ähm. Es geht grad nicht mehr um Powerleveler sondern um Scheiwalkers Outung.


----------



## CedeoCedeo (23. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...




pff

Scheiß doch drauf was du machst.
Du musst nicht deine Beschränkte Sicht der Dinge in ein eigentlich nettes und seriöses Forum absondern.
Du machst es halt.
Du bist ganz sicher nicht der Mittelpunkt der Welt.


----------



## Totemwächter (23. April 2009)

Ich finds irgenwie schon lustig wie sich hier alle über das thema aufregen ^^
Ist doch egal was ihr sagt, Powerleveling und Goldfarmer wird es immer geben und es wir auch immer so bleiben, da leute (solche wie ich) keine lust haben nach der arbeit noch mehr zu arbeiten, ich will dann mein spaß in inis und bg´s und wie gesagt, selbst wenn ich mir ein Account kaufe oder ein char lvln lasse den ich spielrich garnicht kann, braucht mann nur das wow-europe forum und 3-4 wochen und schon ist man unter den durschnitsspielern.

Und selbst wenn (was sehr unwarscheinlich ist) meine accounts gebannt werden sollten, was solls? is doch nur en game davon wird net die welt untergehen, auserdem kann ich mir ja wieder ein neuen kaufen.

Also Have fun beim Aufregen und Diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....genau solche Aussagen lassen mich langsam aber sicher zum Misanthropen werden....


----------



## Wuschbämunso (23. April 2009)

Ob mans glaubt oder nicht, auch das leveln gehört dazu-und wenn andre leute die normal spielen nurnoch bots sehen, und deshalb keine inni/grpquest etc mehr machen können, dann is das spiel schon kaputt-wieso ändern wir den punktestand beim fußball nicht gleich auf 11:0, is doch nervig vorher 90 minuten zu spielen...

groß/kleinschreibung ist beabsichtigt wegen unlust.


----------



## Torfarn (23. April 2009)

ich würde mal eher sagen das problem ist nicht das leveln an sich sondern das unterstützen dieser firmen, die einen dann noch weiter zu spammen, ich persönlich finde es nur scheiße wenn wer gerade anfängt sich hoch zocken lässt und dann kein plan hat wie das spiel funktioniert, wenn man aber schon n 80er wäre es mir latte wenn da halt nicht dieses gespamme der firmen wäre


----------



## Kagon (23. April 2009)

scheiwalker schrieb:


> ich würd mir nie sonen stress machen, mit anzeige, vl. dann noch als zeuge aussagen
> oder zur polizei gehen reicht schon-
> einfach die fresse halten, damit macht man sich selten feinde



Ich bin ja eigentlich ein ruhiger Mensch, aber bei solchen Aussagen könnte ich ausrasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine, wenn neben dir einer zusammengeschlagen wird, gehst du dann einfach weiter, um bloß keinen Streß zu haben oder sich im schlimmsten Fall noch Feinde zu machen?


----------



## DamokIes (23. April 2009)

Wir haben keinen Schaden dadurch?
Also ich setz mich ungern auf ein Motorad, ohne einen Führerschein zu haben weil ich dadurch nicht nur mich, sondern auch Mitmenschen gefährde.
Ich würde auch keinem Kleinkind eine scharfe Waffe in die Hand geben, weil es dem Kind an geistigem Niveau mangelt,
nicht abzudrücken und dabei evtl. jemanden gefährlich zu verletzen oder gar zu töten!

Wenn sich jemand einen Char bei EBAY & Co. verschafft oder ihn durch einen Bot hochleveln läßt verhält derjenige sich in meinen Augen 
genauso grob fahrlässig, wie ein führerscheinloser Verkehrsteilnehmer oder ein Kind mit Waffe.

Denn so ein niveauloser verkehrsbehinderer nimmt mir den Spielspaß weil er schlicht seine Klasse nicht beherrscht.

Das hat mir meine Mutti schon vorgesungen:

Spiel nicht mit den Ebaykindern
die botten ihre Krieger
Geh doch in der Stammgruppe
mach Naps mit ignore nieder...


----------



## Darussios (23. April 2009)

Ich melde keine powerlvler etc, weil mir auf Mug'thol, einem so leeren Server, sowas nicht über den Weg läuft und für die Goldspammer hab ich das Addon SpamMeNot.

Holts euch auch und ihr habt Ruhe vor denen.

Mfg


----------



## Killerhexer (23. April 2009)

Wenn ich hier schonwieder diese dummen sinnlos-posts lese wird mir schlecht für wow benötigst du viel zeit ahja 3 tage ca. abends 3 stds ist nicht viel!

oder wenn ich einen seh gm ticket und jetzt? kann der gm das gemeldete nachvollziehen? NEIN mach wenn du willst kostet halt nur geld echtes geld und du musst deinen char spielen können dann kann man solch einen service verwenden falls das bei dir nicht gegeben ist, zock den char selbst hoch


----------



## Adalfried (23. April 2009)

Also

Jeder der sich seinen Char levelt lässt, für Geld, macht dies eben. Das Problem diesen Leuten ist es egal, was andere darüber denken. Desweiteren ist in die WOW Wirtschaft völlig egal, Geld haben sie bezahlt und Gold und level bekommen sie. Sie wissen eben nicht, dass man etwas arbeit in WOW stecken muss um etwas zu erreichen. Das rechtfertigen sie mit fehlender Freizeit. Wenn das so ist, warum zocken sie dann das Endgame content von WOW? Dort steckt man auch viel Zeit hinein? 

Wieso die hälfte des Spieles verpassen. Die hübsches Quests ignon, für die man Geld bezahlt? Falls ACC gehackt wird, neuen ACC kaufen. Deswegen stört es Blizzard ja nicht. Wenn die so doof sind zwei Firmen Geld zu geben und dann noch beiden Firmen zwei mal Geld geben. Wenn davon die eine Blizzard ist und die andere Blizzard indirekt unterstützt, weil einige davon schon mehr als 1 ACC haben.

Es ist ein MMO und da gehört auch etwas Gemeinschaftssinn dazu. Wenn jemand gezogen wird durch Inis, ist das Langweilig. Aber es ist halt so und man hilft ja in der gilde sehr gern seinen Leuten. 

Doch arbeit muss jeder investieren. Wer das nicht will, zockt am Ende den Endgame content und beschwert sich dann, dass es nichts mehr neues gibt.


Aber wenn es eben spaß macht, sein eigenes Geld aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Für etwas, was man auch selbst machen kann, der soll es machen. Nur sollte er daran denken, dass er sich nicht über die AH PReise aufregen sollte, nicht über Whipes in Inis und nicht darüber, dass andere vielleicht einen dann auf ignor setzten. Weil man zum ersten mal mit dem Priester unterwegs it oder Tank und der nichts gebacken bekommt und wenn er Glück hat, kann er es nach paar Wochen auch. Aber wayne, dann kennt ihn jeder und keiner nimmt ihn mehr mit. Dann wechselt er wieder für Geld en Server, das freut Blizzard und änder Namen und Aussehen, dass freut Blizzard. Taja am Ende regen sie sich über Spielzeit auf, bezahlen aber genau so viel wie alle anderen und mit etwas Pech sogar viel mehr und haben nur die hälfte vom SPiel gesehen.


----------



## Totemwächter (23. April 2009)

Killerhexer schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier schonwieder diese dummen sinnlos-posts lese wird mir schlecht für wow benötigst du viel zeit ahja 3 tage ca. abends 3 stds ist nicht viel!
> 
> oder wenn ich einen seh gm ticket und jetzt? kann der gm das gemeldete nachvollziehen? NEIN mach wenn du willst kostet halt nur geld echtes geld und du musst deinen char spielen können dann kann man solch einen service verwenden falls das bei dir nicht gegeben ist, zock den char selbst hoch


AH genaug, Du willst mir erzählen das du es packst in 9std (3*3=9) auf 80 lzu lvln?


----------



## Wuschbämunso (24. April 2009)

Er meinte wohl eher, soviel Zeit braucht man um wow einigermaßen ordentlich, und nichtnur zum chatten zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (24. April 2009)

@Topic: Ich weiss ja nicht, an was für Kröten du leckst, aber davon hätt ich auch gern eine. 

Das Thema ist nicht wirklich dein Ernst, oder? Es ist schon ziemlich dreist, einfach so hier im Forum Leute, die sich tagtäglich mit "Imba-RoXXor-Schurken", eBay-Chars und verfluchten Goldbuyern und Sellern rumschlagen und sich über diese ärgern, auch noch zu fragen, ob es denn ok sei sich ein Spielerlebnis zu erschleichen, in dessen Genuss man eigentlich nur kommt, wenn man das Spiel spielt.

Wenn du unbedingt mit deinem Freund zocken willst, reaktivier deinen Account, dann trans deine/n Char/s auf den entsprechenden Server und mach den Rest fix mit den anderen Spielern zusammen. Leveln war nie leichter als zu WotLK-Zeiten. 

Oder ist dein Account gebanned? Dann würde mich allerdings auch dein Thema nicht wundern... Wo warst du eigentlich, als der gesunde Menschenverstand ausgegeben wurde? Ich weiss es nicht und kann es nur vermuten, aber du warst wahrscheinlich noch im Supermarkt für Qualitätsdummheit und hast soviel es nur geht in deinen Einkaufswagen gepackt... (Zitat aus Scrubs, das aber herrlich auf dich passt.)

Beim Rest der Community entschuldige ich mich hiermit fürs flamen, aber DAS ist echt eindeutig zu heftig.

LG an euch, Oolie


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. April 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Das hat mir meine Mutti schon vorgesungen:
> 
> Spiel nicht mit den Ebaykindern
> die botten ihre Krieger
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie erkennt man gebottete chars auch.. spätestens wenn man ins arsenal schaut oder sich die Erfolge vergleicht.. von wegen wie viele quests abgeschlossen wurden ( NEIN die questen nicht.. die killen einfach nur sinnlos irgendwelche mobs) oder welche instanz-erfolge sie haben .. najo und mittlerweile kommen solche idioten direkt mal auf die zum glück per adon erweiterbare igno-liste wenn ich sie standardmäßig vor dem random-raid/5er ini untersuche. Freut mich immer wenn die dann allein da stehen und möglicherweise noch alle 4 wochen den server transen für 20 euro weil sie niemanden mehr finden mit dem sie spielen dürfen.. sowas spricht sich schnell rum wer ein bot ist und wer wirklich was kann.

Ganz witzig finde ich auch diese bots wenn sie von der gegnerischen fraktion sind einfach umzuhauen.. immer und immer wieder.. manchmal bis zu einer stunde lang oder wenn sie sich ausloggen... um so den käufern die wartezeit auf ihren char etwas zu verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mach unglaublich viel spaß.. kleiner Tipp auf nem PVE server einfach pvp an machen.. nach jedem kill wenn der bot zur leiche von dem mob läuft einfach aufgemountet ( erhöht die angriffsfläche ^^ ) in den toten mob stellen und schwups wird man angegriffen und darf zurückhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so.. ich hoffe ihr befolgt alle schön die Weisheit : Wenn man nix zu tun hat... anstatt farmen zu gehen lieber mal bots klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem sinne.. nachti


----------



## BlizzLord (24. April 2009)

Du willst Endcontent sehen?

Dann tu auch was dafür...


----------



## Tanrel (24. April 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hab genug von diesem Thread

Wenn dieser Bubi halt powerleveling nutzen will, nicht mein Problem.
Aber zu whinen und rumzumosern, wenn Leute die sich den Content hart erarbeitet haben, sich über ihn aufregen, da hörts bei mir auf !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Bübchen, entweder leveln lassen und M0wl halten, oder mit der Kritik klar kommen.

MfFf (Mit freundlichem Flakfeuer), Tanrel

P.S. bitte closen und gut !!!


----------



## Maleas (24. April 2009)

Ich bin gegen Bots, Goldseller & PowerLevel Dienste. Ja, und ich melde diese auch den GMs. Warum?

Mir persönlich ist es total egal, ob da ein Bot farmt, ein Goldseller spammt oder ein wortkarger Char im Schnelldurchlauf levelt. Das stört mich nicht - das kann ich ignorieren. Ich rege mich nichtmal darüber auf ^^ Aber ich melde es trotzdem - nicht, weil es mich stört, ich das "unfair" finde - nein, wirklich nicht ... weil dahinter einfach eine System steckt, was mir und ehrlichen Spielern schadet. 

So, warum schaden? ... ich bin ja nicht betroffen.

Mich hat neulich ein Freund gefragt, was ich von ebay Gold halte - er würde sich da was kaufen wollen. Tja, mir ist es egal, ob da ein Bot oder wer auch immer den ganzen Tag farmt, oder obs sich Spieler XY Gold gekauft hat - nur ... und jetzt kommts ... die farmen nicht den ganzen Tag. Die hacken Accounts und sammeln sich so das Gold zusammen. Selbst wenn ich für 1Euro bei ebay 10.000 Gold kaufen könnte, ich würde es nicht machen, denn es ist gehacktes und geklautes Gold. Die betroffenen Spieler (und ich kenne mittlerweile 3) warten tagelang / wochenlang auf eine erneute Freischaltung ihres Accounts und auf ein Backup ihrer Besitztümer. Oft ist einfach alles futsch, und sie starten bei Null (wobei Blizz hier sehr zuvorkommend ist ^^)

So, warum ich also betroffen bin? Weil auch mein Account gehackt werden kann. Und auch wenn der TE hier sicher keine Bösen Absichten hat, er finanziert ein System, welches ehrlichen Spielern schadet. Nicht mehr, und nicht weniger. Genau darum melde ich solche "Auffälligkeiten" - nicht, weil ich dem Spieler eins auswischen will, sondern weil ich keine Lust auf einen Accounthack habe, nur damit solche Helden wie unser TE nicht selbst leveln muss.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (24. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Also folgendes:
> Ich hab schon 1 char auf lvl 60 und auf lvl 70 gehabt.
> Danach hab ich aber pausiert und möchte nun gerne auf dem Server eines Freundes wiederanfangen.
> 
> ...




wegen leuten wie dir und den ebay kunden gibt es so viele gimps auf lvl 80 die nichtmal die hälfte ihrer fähigkeiten kennen!


----------



## floppydrive (24. April 2009)

Wer sich seinen Account hacken ist auch bissl dämlich, wer etwas sicher im Internet surft nicht jede .exe öffnet oder ach so tolle Youtube Videos befolgt brauch auch keine Angst vor nem Hack zu haben, weil es wird dich kaum jemand Wochenlang Bruteforce nur um an dein Gold zu kommen und die paar Items, da farmen die doch lieber direkt oder stellen nen Bot an.

Und mir ist es total egal ob jemand Bottet oder nicht, seine Entscheidung, ich meld die Leute nicht, auch einige die ich kenne habe gebottet und haben dadurch auch wieder bissl Spaß am spiel gefunden da sie nen Char hatten der dann auf 60/70/80 wieder ihr interesse geweckt hat.

Wer seine Chars bei Ebay kauf ist doch auch okay, schadet euch nicht, ihr könnt die Leute ja immernoch aus der Gruppe/Raid kicken wenn sie euch wie Noobs vorkommen und es gibt auch genug Leute auf level 80 die ihrer char nicht beherrschen, wo mancher Accountkäufer eindeutig mehr kann.


&#8364;dit: Die meisten Botter werden doch ey nicht erwischt, meist nur wenn Blizzard mal wieder ne "Scanwelle" durchlaufen lässt. Meist sind die Bots doch so gut eingestellt das du nicht merkst das es ein Bot ist (Antworten auf Frage, normale Bewegung etc.)


----------



## Kankru (24. April 2009)

@ TE:
Einen schaden haben wir dadurch schon, du spielst dann bei irgendwen in der Grp und machst kein dmg oder tankst schlecht oder heilst schlecht... ...wieso? Weil du deinen Char nicht beherrscht!
Botte und lass dich erwischen, hf und gl!


----------



## Maleas (24. April 2009)

Minitrim schrieb:


> Wer sich seinen Account hacken ist auch bissl dämlich, wer etwas sicher im Internet surft nicht jede .exe öffnet oder ach so tolle Youtube Videos befolgt brauch auch keine Angst vor nem Hack zu haben, weil es wird dich kaum jemand Wochenlang Bruteforce nur um an dein Gold zu kommen und die paar Items, da farmen die doch lieber direkt oder stellen nen Bot an.



Wieso ist derjenige dämlich? Es gibt sogar ingame Post, die so ausschaut, als sei sie von einem Gildenmitglied. Der Link dort kann einen Accounthack ermöglichen. Es gibt auch viele Spieler, die nicht viel Ahnung in Sachen PC & Sicherheit haben. Wenn Du Dich da so auskennst, schön - dann wird Dein Account hoffentlich nicht gehackt. Aber viele Spieler kann es treffen, gerade jene, die keine PC Experten sind. Es gibt auch ahnungslose Spieler, die auf eine fake Blizzard email reinfallen. 

Bots ... jau, das ganze Gold kommt von Bots! So ist es. Meinen letzten Bot oder Farmer habe ich vor 2 Jahren gesehen. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Goldseller ihr Gold mit Bots oder Farmsklaven verdienen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, aber diese Erklärung ist immer noch die einfachste. Einigen Spielern ist es halt egal, wenn andere Spieler betrogen werden - hauptsache billig an ebay Gold kommen, gell?


----------



## Maine- (24. April 2009)

jeah char hochspieln lassen inis gehn und als ebay char abgestempelt werden na das sind mir die richtigen !


----------



## fatbronski (24. April 2009)

Echt witzig hier, wie seid ihr denn drauf? Ihr seid doch bestimmt zu Pixelmonstern vorm Pc motiert. Echt Krank leute, wenn euch Powerlevelservice, Bot's, Goldseller, Ebay -Charakter nicht gefallen dann hört doch auf zu Spielen. 

Denn die wird es immer geben, Blizzard ist es egal wer für das Spiel bezahlt. Wer sich über sowas aufregt, der ist zu sehr mit dem Spiel verwachsen.


----------



## Dalmus (24. April 2009)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Echt witzig hier, wie seid ihr denn drauf? Ihr seid doch bestimmt zu Pixelmonstern vorm Pc motiert. Echt Krank leute, wenn euch Powerlevelservice, Bot's, Goldseller, Ebay -Charakter nicht gefallen dann hört doch auf zu Spielen.


Irgendwie verkennst Du das was.
Wir sollen unser Hobby, das uns unglaublichen Spass macht, einfach aufgeben, weil einge Leute meinen sich nicht an die Regeln halten zu müssen und uns damit den Spass mindern?
Wann zum Henker sind denn in Deutschland die Drogen legalisiert worden?


----------



## Maladin (24. April 2009)

Bleibt beim Thema und unterlasst die Anfeindungen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Thrainan (24. April 2009)

WoW ist ein Spiel, das auf Zusammenarbeit, Rücksicht und fairniss beruht. Man tut sich zum beispiel zusammen um Innis zu schaffen. In Punkto fairniss sind die raids auch tolle Beispiele. Mit tausenden von Lottregen versuchen die Gruppen übnerall auf der Welt irgendwie jeden mal zum Zug kommen zu lassen. 
Es gibt AGB's die das Boten verbieten. Warum tun sie das? Aufgrund der oben genannten Punkte und weil man so länger Spielt und Geld zahlt. 
Und egal ob man die AGB gut findet oder schlecht, Millionen von Spielern halten sich drann. Diejenigen die sich nicht drann halten verschaffen sich also einen unrechtmässigen Vorteil gegenüber anderen. Es ist also schlicht und ergreifend unfair.
Wenn ich sehen würde wie jemand eine Bank ausraubt entsteht mir persönlich auch kein Schaden. Würde ich ihn der Polizei melden? Natürlich.


----------



## Jurok (24. April 2009)

Madone schrieb:


> Kein wunder, wenn die so lange für ein Ticket brauchen, wegen dieser wichtigen Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst ?! 

... oh ist es doch. Hm wenn du keine Zeit hast, was willst dann auf 80??? Raiden dauert zu lange. PvP wirste eh nur umgehauen, weil du keine Ahnung hast von der Klasse ... freust dich dann einfach das >DU< das maximale Level erreicht hast?! 

Ich hab ja schon einige Dinge gehört, aber das beweißt mal wieder deutlich was für Spinner es gibt. Sorry anderster kann man das echt nicht mehr beschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (24. April 2009)

@jurok: ich kann den umgang mit nem char lernen. auch wenn er mir mit 80 vor die nase gesetzt wird. foren lesen, ausprobieren, inis angehen, heros angehen, raiden ... in 2 wochen spiel ich jeden char so, dass du es nicht mitkriegst ob es ein von mir gelevelter ist oder nicht.

raiden und mit anderen spielern bosse fertigmachen macht nun mal mehr spass als questen .. wenn du das anderst siehst, level dir doch noch n paar chars ... entlastet die ini-server.


----------



## Descartes (24. April 2009)

fatbronski schrieb:


> Echt witzig hier, wie seid ihr denn drauf? Ihr seid doch bestimmt zu Pixelmonstern vorm Pc motiert. Echt Krank leute, wenn euch Powerlevelservice, Bot's, Goldseller, Ebay -Charakter nicht gefallen dann hört doch auf zu Spielen.
> 
> Denn die wird es immer geben, Blizzard ist es egal wer für das Spiel bezahlt. Wer sich über sowas aufregt, der ist zu sehr mit dem Spiel verwachsen.



Mhh, würd dir gerne keinen kaffee anbieten, wenn ich einen hätte.

So, gehen wir mal davon aus das MMORPG nicht die abkürzung von (Many Men Online Role Playing Girls) ist,
sondern irgendwas mit Role Play Game. 
Dann Sollte, die Story im vordergrund stehen.
Diese erfährt man eben nur durch questen und instanzen und wer sich dann den 80er zukauft oder leveln lässt,
hat den Grundgedanken eines jeden Spieles, in dem die kürzel RPG stecken voll und ganz verfehlt.

So das war, die predigt und nun zu was anderen.

@TE wer schon zu Faul ist sein char auf 80 selber zu leveln, sollte nicht noch in einem forum ankündigen,
 eben dieses in betracht zu ziehen. 
Auserdem wirst du, erstmal paar tage brauchen bis du dein "neuen" char kapierst und spielen kannst,
sowas ist nicht eben wie instant-suppe, wo du wasser reingibst 3 min wartest und zack kannst du loslegen.
Und fals du den Fehler machst und in eine insze gehst und deinen char nicht beherrscht, 
wunder dich bitte nicht und jammer hier nicht rum das dein acc gesperrt oder evtl sogar gehackt ist.


----------



## Jurok (24. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> @jurok: ich kann den umgang mit nem char lernen. auch wenn er mir mit 80 vor die nase gesetzt wird. foren lesen, ausprobieren, inis angehen, heros angehen, raiden ... in 2 wochen spiel ich jeden char so, dass du es nicht mitkriegst ob es ein von mir gelevelter ist oder nicht.
> 
> raiden und mit anderen spielern bosse fertigmachen macht nun mal mehr spass als questen .. wenn du das anderst siehst, level dir doch noch n paar chars ... entlastet die ini-server.



Es ging mir aber in erster Linie darum, dass er meint er braucht ein 80er, hat aber keine Zeit zum Leveln, was soll er denn bitte erreichen auf 80 wenn er nicht mal ein paar Stunden am Tag zum leveln hat?? 

Ja mir macht leveln auch nicht so viel Spaß... aber ich lass mir doch kein Char, hochleveln. Bis du nach deinen 2 Wochen den Char dann mal ansatzweiße drauf hast, biste sicherlich schon auf vielen Ignor listen. Er meinte ja von Level 1 bis 80 ... also von 0 auf 100. Du hast in etwa 40 Zauber/Angriffe das dauert schon etwas ...

Du wärst sicherlich auch soeiner der sich gleich vorgefertigte 80er wünscht ne?


----------



## Maladin (24. April 2009)

Thread zur Überprüfung geschlossen

Da dieser Thread die Flames und Beleidigungen nur so anzieht, ist bleibt er weiterhin geschlossen.

/wink maladin


----------

